# Softshell-Wirrwarr



## vitaminc (11. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

ich suche schon seit längerem eine anständige Bike-Jacke für den Winter und blicke bei dem ganzen Softshell-Wirrwarr kaum noch durch.

Ich war jetzt in verschiedenen Läden und habe einfach mal diverse Softshells anprobiert, darunter auch die famous Gore Tool, Vaude Kuro ,Vaude Posta III und Mavic Echappee.

Das sind alles Softshell-Jacken die eine Membran für Windstopper-Eigenschaften und ein InnenFleece haben. Jetzt schreiben einige, man solle das klassische Zwiebelprinzip aufbauen, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Denn desto weniger Schichten, umso schneller kann die Feuchtigkeit entweichen. Bei einer Jacke mit Membran und Fleece hat man auch gleich mehrere Schichten innerhalb einer Jacke, demnach ist die Jacke auch nur sehr bedingt atmungsaktiv (sehr auffällig bei der Gore Tool, die eng am Körper anliegt), außerdem auch unflexibel, da man das Fleece und die Membran nicht entnehmen kann.

Wäre nicht folgendes sinnvoller?
- Baselayer: klassisches Netzunterhemd (Odlo, Brynje und Co.)
- Midlayer: ein Ski/Bike-Lang oder Kurzarm-Shirt
- Jacke: Softshell die sehr dicht gewebt ist ohne Membran und Fleece
- Regen: speziell wenn es stärker regnet eine seperate Regenjacke mitnehmen

Natürlich kommt es immer darauf an, wie schnell man sich bewegt, wieviel man schwitzt, bis zu welcher Temperatur das System standhalten soll.

Einzelheiten noch zu den Jacken die ich anprobiert hatte:
Die *Gore Tool SO* hat schon ne sehr tolle Haptik, fühlt sich dicht gewebt an und ist sehr eng-anliegend, insgesamt macht die Jacke extrem dicht, denke Schwitzen ist vorprogrammiert. Auch hat die Jacke für meinen Geschmack zuviele Features. Trotzdem gefällt mir die Jacke irgendwie.

Die *Vaude Kuro* ist etwas weiter vom Schnitt, hat aber dennoch eine sehr gute Passform. Habe den Eindruck sie ist grundsätzlich etwas winddurchlässiger, nicht so ganz dicht gewebt und trägt sich etwas offener, vorallendingen über den Hals. Die etwas alltagstauglichere Optik gegenüber der Gore Tool SO kommt einem sicherlich entgegen, wenn man Wert darauf legt.

Die *Vaude Posta III* ist zur Kuro sehr ähnlich, konnte kaum signifikante Unterschiede feststellen.

Die *Mavic Echappee* war von M-XXL vertreten. Angefangen habe ich bei L, über XL und zu guter Letzt noch XXL. Nichtmal XXL hat mir gepasst  Naja, dabei ich bin wirklich nicht außergewöhnlich breit/lang. Auch insgesamt traf die Jacke nicht meinen Geschmack.

So und nu?

Irgendwie steh ich wieder am Anfang und kann mich für "nix" entscheiden. 

Gibt es denn gutes über z.B. *Marmot* zu berichten?
Ich dachte mir evtl. da mal ne M2-Jacke näher anzuschauen.


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wäre nicht folgendes sinnvoller?


ja (wobei ich das mit dem netzunterhemd nie verstanden habe).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wäre nicht folgendes sinnvoller?
> - Baselayer: klassisches Netzunterhemd (Odlo, Brynje und Co.)
> - Midlayer: ein Ski/Bike-Lang oder Kurzarm-Shirt
> - Jacke: Softshell die sehr dicht gewebt ist ohne Membran und Fleece
> ...



Kommt halt echt drauf an, wie Kälteemfindlich Du bist. Funktionsunterhemd trag ich immer, dann Trikot und Jacke. Gore Tool trag ich nur wenns richtig kalt ist, hab noch die Gore Phantom die ist dünner. Bergauf trag ich ev. nur ein langes Funktionsunterhemd und ne Softshell drüber, das Trikot zieh ich dann nur bergab an.

Und welche Jacke Du kaufen sollst musst Du schon selbst entscheiden. In der Preisklasse gibts nicht wirklich schlechte, also kauf was Dir am besten gefällt und passt.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@polo


> ja (wobei ich das mit dem netzunterhemd nie verstanden habe).



Das kannst Du gerne etwas ausführlicher beschreiben, warum Du das nicht verstehst. Ich bin bislang immer davon ausgegangen dass gerade die Funktionsunterwäsche der wichtigste Bestandteil der Wintersportbekleidung ist, da diese eng am Körper anliegt, durch das engmaschige Netz warm hält aber automatisch auch gut den Schweiß raustransportieren kann. Ich selbst verwende Odlo zum Ski fahren schon seit Jahren. In Bezug auf ECHTE Softshells, hast Du paar Herstellerempfehlungen?

Ich bin vor Jahren mal auf http://www.montbell.com/ gestoßen, leider ist das Zeugs in Deutschland nicht zu bekommen. Marmot gefällt mir ansich auch gut, aber die haben wie ich sehe nur eine einzige M2-Jacke (Vapor Trail 1/2 Zip) ohne Gore-Membran, die is aber leider nur als ZIP Version zu bekommen.

@make65


> Und welche Jacke Du kaufen sollst musst Du schon selbst entscheiden. In  der Preisklasse gibts nicht wirklich schlechte, also kauf was Dir am  besten gefällt und passt.



Das Problem ist, dass die Jacken nicht gerade billig sind, und sie einfach so im Laden anprobieren verhilft mir zu entscheiden ob die Größe und es Optisch passt, zudem die Features wie Taschen oder Zugband etc. ausreichend vorhanden sind. Aber wie gut sich die Jacke dann tatsächlich im Einsatz schlägt bleibt mir verborgen, und um das zu probieren muss man kaufen - eine Rückgabe nachdem man die Jacke benutzt hat ist auch nicht immer möglich.

Letztlich gehts mir auch bisschen ums Prinzip, ich sehe es nicht ein unnötig Geld für eingeschränkte Klamotten auszugeben. Flexible Kleidung wäre durchaus von Vorteil.


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2011)

die sache mit dem netz ist nicht sonderlich wichtig: ich mag die dinger nicht und verstehe nicht, was sie sollen. eine enganliegende unterste schicht ist aber natürlich sinnvoll.
vielleicht abgesehen von gorebikewear hat wohl jeder hersteller echte softshells. nur ein paar beispiele:
http://www.bergans.de/produkte/defa...detalje&ID=18&ml1=2&ml2=1&t=Microlight Jacket
http://www.patagonia.com/eu/deDE/product/mens-guide-hoody?p=83000-0-754
http://rab.uk.com/products/mens-clothing/soft-shell/alpine-jacket.html
http://www.mountain-equipment.co.uk/the_gear/clothing/softshell/trident_jacket---628/
dann noch der ganze powershieldkram, wobei ich bei den verschiedenen varianten nicht mehr durchblicke.


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @make65
> 
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass die Jacken nicht gerade billig sind, und sie einfach so im Laden anprobieren verhilft mir zu entscheiden ob die Größe und es Optisch passt, zudem die Features wie Taschen oder Zugband etc. ausreichend vorhanden sind. Aber wie gut sich die Jacke dann tatsächlich im Einsatz schlägt bleibt mir verborgen, und um das zu probieren muss man kaufen - eine Rückgabe nachdem man die Jacke benutzt hat ist auch nicht immer möglich.



Ich hab von Gore die Tool und die Phantom. Die Tool ist richtig warm, trag ich nur bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad. Die Phantom ist ein klasse Teil, Ärmel abzippbar, darunter sind noch kurze Ärmel so dass man die Jacke auch als warmes, winddichtes Kurzarmtrikot tragen kann. Mit langem Unterhemd und langem Trikot taugt die mir auch bis ca. - 6 bis -8 Grad. Ich trag die aber auch gerne bis ca. 10 Grad Plus bei Abfahrten.

Aber jeder empfindet die Temperaturen anders, vielleicht ist Dir die Tool grad recht bei 0 - 5 Grad Plus oder die Phantom taugt Dir bis -15 Grad?

Das kann Dir hier keiner beantworten.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Jetzt schreiben einige, man solle das klassische Zwiebelprinzip aufbauen, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann.
> ...
> Wäre nicht folgendes sinnvoller?
> - Baselayer: klassisches Netzunterhemd (Odlo, Brynje und Co.)
> ...


das ist für mich klassisch zwiebel.

baselayer - isolation - wetterschutz. 

ist es einigermassen warm, kann die softshell-jacke die zwei äusseren ersetzen, 
ist es mit zu kalt, zieh ich ne dickere isolationsschicht an. 
ist es zu nass, ziehe ich statt der softshell-jacke ne dichte regenjacke an.


----------



## Aldar (12. Oktober 2011)

Also die Tool kann ich nur empfehlen, wenns wärmer ist ( 5- 12° )  ziehst halt nur nen funktionshirt drunter an, wenns kälter ist (unter 5°) halt noch etwas übers funktionsshirt


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@polo


> die sache mit dem netz ist nicht sonderlich wichtig: ich mag die dinger  nicht und verstehe nicht, was sie sollen. eine enganliegende unterste  schicht ist aber natürlich sinnvoll.



Na hatte ich doch geschrieben was die Dinger sollen: Warmhalten und Feuchtigkeit raus. Baumwoll-Shirt würde sich mit Schweiß vollsaugen. Funktions-Trikots aus Polyester und Co. sind meistens für den Baselayer zu engmaschig, d.h. nicht ausreichend atmungsaktiv?

Danke für die Links. Die Bergans sieht schonmal gut aus.

@make65
Gore Phantom:
ace: 100% Polyester with a WINDSTOPPER® Membrane, Backing: 100% Polyester; Stretch Panels:
66% Polyamide, 19% Polyester, 15% Elastane; Lining: 100% Polyester  		 				 				 				 				 		

WINDSTOPPER Membrane, d.h. nur bedingt atmungsaktiv?

@dubbel


> das ist für mich klassisch zwiebel.
> 
> baselayer - isolation - wetterschutz.
> 
> ...



Ok, Zwiebelprinzip ansich ist gut, solange man nicht zuviel "schichtet". Ich bezog mich ja darauf, dass es ansich der falsche Ansatz ist, dass man einerseits Funktionsunterwäsche trägt, dann ein Trikot und dann darüber eine Gore Tool Mehrschichtjacke (die hat selbst alleine schon 3 oder 4 Schichten).


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2011)

aktiv ist da eh nix, und zumindest eine zeitlang lassen bei mir wolle und plastik die feuchtigkeit raus. vielleicht ist mir netz auch einfach zu sexy. wobei: wie netz warmhalten soll, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

Eine Jacke für kältere Temperaturen (und das sind Softshells ja) macht für mich ohne Windstopper keinen Sinn. Wenn Du irgendwo runterfährst nützt Dir ne warme Jacke nichts wenn der Wind durchpfeift. Und die Jacken sind ausreichend atmungsaktiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ok, Zwiebelprinzip ansich ist gut, solange man nicht zuviel "schichtet". Ich bezog mich ja darauf, dass es ansich der falsche Ansatz ist, dass man einerseits Funktionsunterwäsche trägt, dann ein Trikot und dann darüber eine Gore Tool Mehrschichtjacke (die hat selbst alleine schon 3 oder 4 Schichten).



Wenns kalt ist reicht halt Unterwäsche und Jacke vielen nicht mehr, dann muss man halt noch ein Trikot tragen.


----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Eine Jacke für kältere Temperaturen (und das sind Softshells ja) macht für mich ohne Windstopper keinen Sinn. Wenn Du irgendwo runterfährst nützt Dir ne warme Jacke nichts wenn der Wind durchpfeift. Und die Jacken sind ausreichend atmungsaktiv.


nee, winddicht geht ja auch ohne membran.


----------



## c4sper (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Wäre nicht folgendes sinnvoller?
> - Baselayer: klassisches Netzunterhemd (Odlo, Brynje und Co.)
> - Midlayer: ein Ski/Bike-Lang oder Kurzarm-Shirt
> - Jacke: Softshell die sehr dicht gewebt ist ohne Membran und Fleece
> - Regen: speziell wenn es stärker regnet eine seperate Regenjacke mitnehmen


 


vitaminc schrieb:


> Natürlich kommt es immer darauf an, wie schnell man sich bewegt, wieviel man schwitzt, bis zu welcher Temperatur das System standhalten soll.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Man kann sich leicht von diesem Thema verwirren lassen imo. 
m.E. funktioniert die Zwiebel bei jeglichen Outdoor-Aktivitäten immer noch am besten, da Du die Möglichkeit hast noch etwas an- bzw. auszuziehen.
Die Softshells, die Du gepostet hast gehen im Vergleich zu anderen Softshells preislich eigentlich noch (siehe Mammut etc.). Das Wichtigste wird vermutlich sein, dass du dich in der Jacke wohl fühlst und die Funktion stimmt, allerdings ist es verdammt schwer die Atmungsaktivität im Laden zu testen.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@polo


> aktiv ist da eh nix, und zumindest eine zeitlang lassen bei mir wolle  und plastik die feuchtigkeit raus. vielleicht ist mir netz auch einfach  zu sexy. wobei: wie netz warmhalten soll, verstehe ich nicht wirklich.


Naja diese Netzunterhemden bestehend aus Polyester, Polydacron, Merino-Wolle etc. welches sehr elastisch und direkt am Körper ansitzt haben sicher nicht ein Höchstmaß an Isolation, aber sie eignen sich hervorragend um die Feuchtigkeit nach außen zu transportieren. Es existieren natürlich unterschiedliche Stärken und Varianten, so dass auch hier je nach klimatischen Bedingungen das richtige Netzhemd ausgesucht werden muss.

@make65
Eine echte Softshell ohne Membran ist zwar kein 100%iger Windstopper, aber wenn diese sehr engmaschig gewebt ist, sollte trotzdem ein hoher 90%iger Windstop erreicht werden. Ein gewisses Maß an Luftdurchlässigkeit sollte einfach immer vorhanden sein, sonst kann die Feuchtigkeit nicht anständig verdunsten. Ich denke eine Gore Tool kann trotz Membran durchaus "atmen", aber ich schätze viel kann das nicht sein, wie auch?

Ok, ich habe zu Hause bereits einen echten Windstopper, eine Adidas Terrex mit dem roten Windstopper-Emblem. Vor ein paar Jahren war die auch noch auf der http://www.windstopper.de Seite aufgeführt. Preis lag bei 200 EUR. Ob die jetzt ne Membran hat, weiss ich nicht, oder sind Jacken die bei Windstopper.de geführt werden automatisch mit Membran versehen?

Gibt halt wohl verschiedene Ansätze:
Entweder klassisch zwiebeln durch einschichtige oder max. 2-schichtige Klamotten (flexibel) oder man verwendet Mehrschichtige Kleidung, ggf. mit Membran, um noch mehr Wärme zu erreichen mit weniger einzelnen Kleidungsstücken (weniger flexibel).


----------



## Phil-Joe (12. Oktober 2011)

Die Gore BW Tool ist ein absolutes Sahnestück. Meine absolute Lieblingsjacke. In der Tat allerdings ziemlich warm. Dafür hab' ich bisher allerdings auch kaum etwas gefunden, was in Sachen Passform und Wohlfühlfaktor da ran kommt. Ich hatte das Glück und hab' mir eine vor ein paar Jahren im Ausverkauf für 109,- gegönnt. Asbolutes Superschnäppchen, weil 's so 'ne Art silber-graue Farbe ist, die vermutlich keiner wollte, ich aber total geil finde.

Allerdings kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass man in ihr zu sehr schwitzt. Freilich beim Bergaufkurbeln sollte man schon den FrontRV und die beiden BelüftungsRVs unter den Achseln öffnen. Dann hat man echt 'ne super Jacke. Ich hab' sie auch schon zum Joggen getragen. Lediglich langes Thermounterhemd drunter und war absolut super. Beim biken bei kalten Temperaturen kann man das gute Stück ganz locker kombinieren. Ich persönlich trage drunter erstmal ein kurzes Unterhemd, dazu ein kurzes Trikot oder langes Trikot und wenn es ganz kalt ist, dann langes Thermounterhemd dazu ein langes Thermotrikot und damit kannst dann auch locker bis -5 bzw. -10° fahren. Ich persönlich setze aber spät. bei -5° C meine Schmerzgrenze an, weil drunter einfach das Atmen keinen Spaß mehr macht. Wird mir da entschieden zu kalt.

Ansonsten kann ich bzgl. Passform noch die Vauda Posta empfehlen. Die sitzt wirklich enorm gut, ähnlich der Tool. Fast sogar noch besser. Und sie ist günstiger. Das Argument der Netzunterhemden kann ich nachvollziehen. Die Dinger sind irgendwie erstmal mega hässlich und mehr als ein ordentliches klassisches Funktionsunterhemd vom Schlage eines Craft Pro Zero Extreme kann sowas auch nicht.

Ich persönlich kombiniere je nach Temperaturbereich und angepeilter Intensität folgende Schichten:
- Unterhemd: Craft Pro Cool SS, Craft Pro Zero Extreme SS, Craft Pro Zero Extreme Windstopper SS, Craft Pro Warm LS
- Kurzarmtrikot
- Langarmthermotrikot
- Softshelljacke: Gore Bike Wear Tool

Bei der Auswahl kann man günstigerweise so ziemlich alle Temperaturbereiche von -10 bis + 35°C abdecken. ;-)

Ich persönlich rate in diesem Falle:
Gut kombiniert: die Gore Tool, günstiger aber auch ein wenig weniger Isolation: Vauda Posta (aber auch sehr gut verarbeitet und sehr gute Passform)


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

> Das Argument der Netzunterhemden kann ich nachvollziehen. Die Dinger  sind irgendwie erstmal mega hässlich und mehr als ein ordentliches  klassisches Funktionsunterhemd vom Schlage eines Craft Pro Zero Extreme  kann sowas auch nicht.


Ah ok, ich habe das verallgemeinert, für mich ist das Craft Pro ansich das gleiche wie Odlo und Konsorten. Für mich ist das alles Funktionsunterwäsche / Netzunterwäsche. Sicher gibts da unterschiedliche Materialien.

Vaude Posta hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, genauso auch die Vaude Kuro, die anfangs mein Favourite war.

Die Posta ist natürlich preislich sehr attraktiv, hat man mir NEU für 100 EUR angeboten, direkt im Laden bei uns. Da macht man auch nicht viel Geld kaputt. Die Gore BW Tool hat leider mehr oder weniger Festpreis aktuell, liegt bei 179 EUR. Auf Schnäppchen warten wäre möglich, is aber auch irgendwie anstrengend jeden Tag zu gucken/suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich habe das verallgemeinert, für mich ist das Craft Pro ansich das gleiche wie Odlo und Konsorten. Für mich ist das alles Funktionsunterwäsche / Netzunterwäsche.



ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden, was für dich netzunterhemden sind im unterschied zu funktionsunterwäsche bzw. funktionstrikots, wenn du weiter vorne schreibst: 


vitaminc schrieb:


> Na hatte ich doch geschrieben was die Dinger sollen: Warmhalten und Feuchtigkeit raus.
> Funktions-Trikots aus Polyester und Co. sind meistens für den Baselayer zu engmaschig, d.h. nicht ausreichend atmungsaktiv?


 
 .


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

ich schwitze eher stark, hatte aber in keiner der von mir genannten Jacken je das Gefühl dass sie zu wenig atmungsaktiv wären.

Ansonsten kann ich Phil-Joe nur zustimmen.


----------



## make65 (12. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab immer noch nicht verstanden, was für dich netzunterhemden sind im unterschied zu funktionsunterwäsche bzw. funktionstrikots, wenn du weiter vorne schreibst:
> 
> 
> .



Ich glaube er meint mit beiden das selbe.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

dachte ich erst auch, aber dann schreibt er, funktionswäsche wäre nicht atmungsaktiv genug...


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@dubbel


> dachte ich erst auch, aber dann schreibt er, funktionswäsche wäre nicht atmungsaktiv genug...


Nein, ich meine Funktions-Trikots/Shirts sind evtl. nicht atmungsaktiv genug im direkten Vergleich zur Funktionsunterwäsche. Also zumindest meine Adidas-Tennis-Shirts sind engmaschiger als diese klassischen Netzunterhemden alla Odlo und Co.


----------



## lamlamjo (12. Oktober 2011)

Also ich muss sagen, ich bin mit Softshell super zufrieden, mir hats vorher nie gepasst, und vorige Woche habe ich mir von Northland Jackets eine neue geholt. Hat mich zwar rund 220 Euro gekostet, aber es war jeden Cent Wert muss ich dazu sagen


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine Funktions-Trikots/Shirts sind evtl. nicht atmungsaktiv genug im direkten Vergleich zur Funktionsunterwäsche. Also zumindest meine Adidas-Tennis-Shirts sind engmaschiger als diese klassischen Netzunterhemden alla Odlo und Co.


was schlicht daran liegt, dass ein tennis-polo oder ein trikot keine unterwäsche ist und damit eine andere aufgabe hat. 

können wir uns darauf einigen, dass man funktionswäsche als unterwäsche trägt, und dass t-shirts, tennishemden und baumwolle sich dafür nicht eignen, dass man aber andererseits kein netzunterhemd braucht?


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@dubbel


> was schlicht daran liegt, dass ein trikot keine unterwäsche ist und damit eine andere aufgabe hat.
> 
> können wir uns darauf einigen, dass man funktionswäsche als unterwäsche  trägt, und dass t-shirts, tennishemdden und baumwolle sich dafür nicht  eignen, dass man aber andererseits kein netzunterhemd braucht?



Eigentlich ging es darum dass "polo" keinen Sinn in Netzunterwäsche sieht, ich habe das "fälschlicherweise" mit allgemeiner Funktionsunterwäsche gleichgesetzt und bin dann davon ausgegangen er zieht dann einfach nur das Lang oder Kurzarmtrikot unter der Jacke an.

Tennishemden als Midlayer sind übrigens garnicht so schlecht  - sind nämlich auch einfach nur 100% Polyester und unterscheiden sich zu den Bike-Klamotten kaum, bis auf das die komischen Taschen am Rücken fehlen.


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

okay. 
zurück zum thema softshell.


----------



## dre (12. Oktober 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Ich hab von Gore die Tool und die Phantom. Die Tool ist richtig warm, trag ich nur bei Temperaturen unter 0 Grad. Die Phantom ist ein klasse Teil, Ärmel abzippbar, darunter sind noch kurze Ärmel so dass man die Jacke auch als warmes, winddichtes Kurzarmtrikot tragen kann. Mit langem Unterhemd und langem Trikot taugt die mir auch bis ca. - 6 bis -8 Grad. Ich trag die aber auch gerne bis ca. 10 Grad Plus bei Abfahrten.
> 
> Aber jeder empfindet die Temperaturen anders, vielleicht ist Dir die Tool grad recht bei 0 - 5 Grad Plus oder die Phantom taugt Dir bis -15 Grad?
> 
> Das kann Dir hier keiner beantworten.



Fahre auch je nach Temp. und Tour diese beiden Jacken und kann sie nur empfehlen. Unter der Tool trage ich bis 0 Grad immer nur ein langärmeliges Craft Winterunterhemd und gut ist. Belüftung und Temp.-Regelung erfolgt bei mir jeweils kurz über den Reißverschuß und fertig ist der Lack.

Ja, diese Gorejacken sind teuer, aber wenn ich sehe wie viele Kilometer ich schon mit meiner Phantom abgerissen habe und wie gut die in ihrem Alter (jetzt in der 4 Wintersaison) noch aussieht, ohne Rucksackspuren, dann ist die Jacke nicht teuer gewesen sondern jeden Cent wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (12. Oktober 2011)

dubbel schrieb:


> okay.
> zurück zum thema softshell.


softshells sind lobster, die gerade die schale wechseln / gewechselt haben. die haben ganz wunderbares fleisch, das aber leider nicht transportierbar ist bzw. von den einheimischen gar nicht außer landes gelassen wird


----------



## dubbel (12. Oktober 2011)

umgekehrt: lobster sind handschuhe von pearl izumi, "that feature a lobster claw design for maximum warmth". 







und die gibt's auch in der ausführung P.R.O. Primaloft mit softshell-material.


----------



## Scholzi (12. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich habe das verallgemeinert, für mich ist das Craft Pro ansich das gleiche wie Odlo und Konsorten. Für mich ist das alles Funktionsunterwäsche / Netzunterwäsche. Sicher gibts da unterschiedliche Materialien.
> 
> Vaude Posta hat mir ebenfalls sehr gut gefallen, genauso auch die Vaude Kuro, die anfangs mein Favourite war.
> 
> Die Posta ist natürlich preislich sehr attraktiv, hat man mir NEU für 100 EUR angeboten, direkt im Laden bei uns. Da macht man auch nicht viel Geld kaputt. Die Gore BW Tool hat leider mehr oder weniger Festpreis aktuell, liegt bei 179 EUR. Auf Schnäppchen warten wäre möglich, is aber auch irgendwie anstrengend jeden Tag zu gucken/suchen.


 
Tip! Bei www.wiggle.co.uk bekommst du die Gore Tool III für 151,18 inkl. Versand nach Deutschland. Wenn du dich für den Newsletter anmeldest gibts nochmal  5.- Rabatt bei der Bestellung. Für rund 146.- bekommst du dieses Topprodukt nirgends günstiger. Habe die Jacke letzte Woche problemlos von denen erhalten. Farben rot/schwarz u. schwarz in allen Größen verfügbar.


----------



## vitaminc (12. Oktober 2011)

@Scholzi, Danke für die Tip.

1. Softshell *mit Membran* sehe ich gerade folgende Auswahl vor mir:
Ein Angebot der Vaude Posta Jacket III für 100 EUR. Die Gore BW Tool III für 146 EUR. Weiterhin wäre auch die Vaude Kuro für 112 EUR ne gute Alternative. Alle Jacken arbeiten nach dem gleichen Prinzip, klassische Windstopper-Membran, insgesamt alle recht warm und man muss wohl aktiv die Unterarm-Lüftungsschlitze verwenden um mehr Dampf abzulassen.

2. Softshell ohne Membran:
Die Auswahl ist meiner Meinung etwas komplizierter, auch preislich kann man da durchaus auf Konfrontationskurs mit der Regierung gehen.

Powershield und Schöller dryskin/dynamic scheinen recht verbreitet zu sein. Zuletzt sollte man sich auch NeoShell unbedingt mal näher ansehen.

Hersteller gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Am besten ich verweise auf den Link hier: http://www.carving-ski.de/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=8819&start=0

Sehr lesenswert:
http://www.carving-ski.de/equipment/bekleidung/materialkunde.php

3. Tja, man kanns echt übertreiben, und eigentlich sollte ich einfach losgehen und mir für 100 EUR ne Vaude Posta Jacket III schnappen. Wird mich sicher vollends zufrieden stellen. Andererseits kann ich irgendwie ganz gut nachvollziehen, dass eigentlich Variante 2, also ohne Membran, die bessere Lösung wäre. Aber ne Arc'teryx oder ähnliches ist mir dann einfach zu teuer.

Also nochmal ne Nacht drüber schlafen


----------



## make65 (13. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> 3. Tja, man kanns echt übertreiben, und eigentlich sollte ich einfach losgehen und mir für 100 EUR ne Vaude Posta Jacket III schnappen. Wird mich sicher vollends zufrieden stellen.



Genau! 

Eines solltest Du noch bedenken: Bikejacken sind normalerweise anders geschnitten, d.h. zumindest am Rücken länger. Wenn Du eine Nicht-Bike-Jacke kaufst kann es ev. sein, dass die Rückenpartie auf dem Rad zu kurz ist.


----------



## vitaminc (13. Oktober 2011)

@make65


> Eines solltest Du noch bedenken: Bikejacken sind normalerweise anders  geschnitten, d.h. zumindest am Rücken länger. Wenn Du eine  Nicht-Bike-Jacke kaufst kann es ev. sein, dass die Rückenpartie auf dem  Rad zu kurz ist.



Da hast Du Recht!

Letztlich gehts mir jetzt dann auch nur noch um die Feinheiten:
- große und zugleich gut erreichbare Ventilationsöffnungen
- nicht unnötig viele Taschen, z.B. auf die am Rücken kann ich gut verzichten
- körpernaher Sitz, dennoch ausreichend Platz für Base und Midlayer
- ausreichend lange Rückenpartie
- gute Isolation, evtl. bis unter 0 Grad
- Alltagstauglichkeit
- Optik und Haptik
- Preis

Denke mit Gore BW Tool, Vaude Kuro und Vaude Posta III habe ich bereits ne gute Auswahl getroffen, zudem ich alle schon anprobiert hatte und ich mich darin wohl fühle. Weitere Vorschläge werden dankend angenommen.

Ne Jacke ohne Membran werde ich trotzdem parallel weiter suchen, sowas kann man durchaus für die anderen Jahreszeiten gebrauchen.


----------



## Toolkid (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, verstehe ich nur, dass hier das Anziehen von Kleidung zu einer wissenschaftlichen Arbeit erhoben wird.
Unabhängig von allen Features, Funktionen, Preis, Marke etc. ausnahmslos jede Kombination von Kleidung kann zu warm, zu schwitzig, zu luftig, zu kalt sein.
Das Zwiebelprinzip ermöglicht es die Kleidung schnell der Belastung anzupassen, mehr nicht. Wenns zu warm ist -> Jacke aus, wenns zu luftig ist -> Jacke an. Fertig. Es gibt keine Kleidungskombination, die alle Belastungsgrade indifferent mitmacht.

Jede Empfehlung kannst du getrost in den Wind schlagen, da jeder Sportler andere Belastungen beim Fahren hat/wählt und anders schwitzt.

Jeder Hersteller behauptet in Sachen Atmungsaktivität etc. den Stein der Weisen gefunden zu haben und lässt sich seine Produkte entsprechend bezahlen. Dabei sind die Unterschiede so marginal, dass es eigentlich keinen Unterschied macht was man kauft. 

Also konzentriere deine Auswahl auf den für dich passendsten Schnitt und werde damit glücklich.


----------



## vitaminc (13. Oktober 2011)

@Toolkid
Natürlich ist Funktionskleidung eine Wissenschaft. Immerhin muss der Stoff am Besten in Kombination funktionieren, d.h. Atmungsaktivität, Isolation, Windstopper, Wasserabweisend bzw. besser Wasserdicht usw.

Nur gibt es halt verschiedene Ansätze, und die gilt es zu belichten und zu besprechen. Irgendwo müssen auch die Preisunterschiede herkommen, mal abgesehen vom Geld das man für eine Marke blechen muss. 

Grundsätzlich hast Du aber Recht, und das habe ich zuvor auch schon geschrieben, man kann es echt übertreiben mit den unzähligen Vergleichen. Sich damit aber grundsätzlich mal auseinanderzusetzen, und auch mal über den BikeHerstellerKlamotten-Tellerrand zu gucken ist kein Fehler.


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2011)

aber wenn man einen schritt zurücktritt und sich die sache mit etwas distanz anschaut, gibt es insgesamt nur zwei entscheidungsschritte: 
1.) mit oder ohne membran - das ist eine ganz grundsätzliche frage
2.) passform, schnitt, komfort - nicht diskutieren, sondern anprobieren. 

der rest (ausstattung, optik, haptik etc.) ist geschmackssache. 
da kann dir auch keiner helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (13. Oktober 2011)

dick/dünn


----------



## Board-Raider (13. Oktober 2011)

meint ihr dieVaude Gravit Softshell Jacket, ist eine Alternative zur Vaude Kuro, Gore Tool oder Gore SO?

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/03647/SubProducts/036475515600

Sie hat für mich als einzig markanten unterschied kein Fleece auf der Innenseite. Die Gewichtsangabe von 600 g lässt allerdings schon darauf schließen dass es sich um ein recht dichtes Material handelt.

Optisch gefällt sie mir sehr gut, daher würde ich sie gerne den oben genannten vorziehen bin mir allerdings unsicher ob sie mich war genug hält 

was meint ihr, ist eine Jacke mit Fleeceeinlage vorzuziehen?


----------



## vitaminc (13. Oktober 2011)

Die Gravit hat wohl nen anderen Cut, wird quasi unter All-Mountain-Cut geführt, hingegen die Kuro, Posta und Gore Tool in Richtung: RaceCut tendieren. Ob demnach die Gravit nicht ganz so straff am Körper sitzt?

Ansonsten hat die Gravit auch Elasthan-Anteil, quasi Lycra-Bündchen. 

Zudem 3 Taschen vorne, dafür keine am Rücken.

Grundsätzlich fallen wohl die Ventilationsöffnungen bei den Vaude-Jacken kleiner aus als bei der Gore Tool.

Also ich würde kein Blindkauf durchführen, besser anprobieren!


----------



## Jocki (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die Jacke neben dem Sport noch im Alltag bestehen soll werf ich mal die Produkte von Ortovox ins Rennen. Die füttern ihre Softshellprodukte (membranfrei) mit Merinowolle- dadurch sollte die Geruchsbelästigung sich in Grenzen halten.

Vielbenutzte und durchgeschwitzte Funktionswäsche riecht leider irgendwann so streng, dass man sie auch frischgewaschen nicht mehr im Alltag tragen kann.

Ich hab die Ortovoxsachen leider noch nicht life gesehen, fallen wahrscheinlich aber in die Kategorie warme Softshell.

Ich fühl mich in sehr dünnen membranfreien Softshell (Rab Alpine Smok -gibts nicht mehr) und Windbreakern (Skinfit Vento Serie) immer noch am wohlsten. Meine Arcteryx Gamma MX Softshell taugt mir nur bei deutlichen Minusgraden beim Sport. Ist das dicke Ding erst mal durchgeschwitzt, steht man ohne trockene Wechselklamotten ziemlich doof da. Bei ner dünnen äußersten Hülle zieht man was trockenes drunter und lässt die äußerste Schicht einfach trocknen.


----------



## Board-Raider (14. Oktober 2011)

@ vitaminc 

genau wegen des Schnitt spricht mich die Gravit auch so an.
Ich habs lieber etwas weiter geschnitten.

Ich habe nur bedenken weil die Jacke kein innenliegendes Fleece hat.
Vielleicht hält sie dann nicht warm genug!?

der Preis ist zwar hoch aber optisch ist sie einfach ein Leckerbissen.
Dennoch werde ich nicht ums Probetragen herum kommen.


----------



## .fabienne. (15. Oktober 2011)

Wie wärs mit dieser hier: http://www.marmot.de/content/de/collection&c=138 -> ROM Jacket
Mein Freund hat die Jacke bei niedrigeren Temperaturen immer zum Biken an und ich hab sie mir gestern auch gekauft, nachdem ich einige Softshells anprobiert hatte. 
Unter den Armen und an den Seiten ist ein anderes Material verarbeitet. Das ist atmungsaktiv und sehr dehnbar. 
Insgesamt ist die Jacke halt eher dünn, dafür trägt sie sich wirklich sehr angenehm.
Aber lieber eine Größe größer nehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2011)

> Ich habe nur bedenken weil die Jacke kein innenliegendes Fleece hat. Vielleicht hält sie dann nicht warm genug!?



Naja, ich denke die meisten Jacken sind sogar eher zu warm, wobei das natürlich immer abhängig ist, wieviel man sich bewegt und wie sehr man dabei schwitzt. Wenn es zu kalt ist, lieber dann noch was drunter anziehen, da ist man ingesamt auch flexibler.

Hatte mir gestern nochmals die Gore Tool SO und Vaude Posta III Jacket anprobiert, diesmal war Frau auch dabei, um das "optische" zu bewerten. Der Sieger hierfür war die Gore Tool. Ich schätze aber die werden mir beide zu warm sein. Die Gore Tool wird bei mir vielleicht auch nur bei unter 5 Grad funktionieren, und dann darf ich unter der Jacke auch nicht viel anziehen, andernfalls ist man stetig nur am lüften. Ähnlich auch die Posta III, wobei ich da die Ventilationsöffnungen zu klein empfinde.



> Meine Arcteryx Gamma MX Softshell taugt mir nur bei deutlichen  Minusgraden beim Sport. Ist das dicke Ding erst mal durchgeschwitzt,  steht man ohne trockene Wechselklamotten ziemlich doof da.



Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, denn die Jacke ist eher fürs alpine Klettern gedacht, und nicht fürs Biken. Da Biken ja ein recht aktiver Sport an der freien Luft ist, würde ich wenn Arc'teryx vielleicht eher zur Gamma LT = http://www.arcteryx.com/Product.aspx?DE/Mens/Jackets/Gamma-LT-Jacket tendieren.



> Wie wärs mit dieser hier: http://www.marmot.de/content/de/collection&c=138 -> ROM Jacket



Ich schätze die Version ohne Hoody ist die Leadville. Würde ich gerne mal anprobieren, wird nur schwer sein nen Händler zu finden.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2011)

Habe eben mal nachgesehen was ich da für ne Jacke die letzten 3 Jahre benutze:
Adidas Terrex Softshell Jacket.
3-Layer Gore-Tex WINDSTOPPER® Soft Shell
92% Polyester, 8% Elasthan

Der Rückenbereich ist auch mit Fließ, Rest ohne.

Am Handgelenk kann ich schön per Klettverschluss zippen.
Hals und Hüftbereich lassen sich zuziehen.

Denke nochmal ne gleiche Jacke brauch ich ansich nicht kaufen.


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2011)

Evtl. ein weiterer Kandidat für den Winter:
*Montane Sabretooth*
POLARTEC® Power Shield® (43% Polyester, 36% Nylon, 15% PU, 6% Elastan)

http://www.montane.co.uk/products/men/soft-shell-and-fleece/Sabretooth-Jacket/318
http://www.walkonthewildside.eu/Bek...en/Montane-Sabretooth-Jacke-Herren::2256.html


----------



## vitaminc (19. Oktober 2011)

Schade, irgendwie schreibt jetzt niemand mehr mit mir 

Habe heute nochmals ne kleine Anprobe-Odysee hinter mir:

Vaude Kuro: Definitiv zu warm, Ventilationsöffnungen für mich nur schwer erreichbar und zu klein.

Vaude Posta III: etwas kühler als die Kuro, aber ebenfalls zu kleine Ventilationsöffnungen.

Vaude Gravit: ist mir im Vergleich zur Kuro/Posta III in XL zu Groß, hat quasi nen weiteren Schnitt, denke L würde mir passen, war aber nicht da. Gute Haptik, gefällt mir vom Material besser als die anderen Vaude-Jacken. Nicht ganz so warm wie die Kuro/Posta III, dennoch völlig ausreichend für den Winter.

Gore Tool SO: viel zu warm, Ventilationsöffnungen sind jedoch Spitze. Generell sitzt die Jacke 1A.

Gore Phantom: kühler als die Tool, keine Ventilationsöffnungen, dafür lassen sich die Ärmel abzippen. Denke gute Ganzjahresjacke, ausser wenn es richtig knackig kalt wird.

Gore Alp-X: auch Prima, nicht so warm wie die Tool. Irgendwie sind die ganzen Gore Bike-Jacken sehr ähnlich untereinander. 

Norrona Swalbard Flex 1:
http://www.norrona.com/Products/0220-09/svalbard-flex1-jacket-m
Keine Membran. Ausreichend warm für den Winter, aber nicht so warm wie die meisten Bikejacken, schätze dafür deutlich atmungsaktiver, aufgrund fehlender Windstopper-Membran evtl. nicht ganz so winddicht wie Gore. Schöner langer Schnitt, denke die Norweger sind im Durchschnitt größer als die Deutschen. Bin aber zum Glück auch kein Zwerg, daher ist die Passform sehr genial. Auch die gesamte Haptik entsprach genau meinem Geschmack. Insgesamt sehr gute Features wie sehr große Ventilationsöffnungen, Zips an Bündchen und Hüfte, gut erreichbare Taschen, langer Schnitt. Leider recht teuer.

Norrona Falketind Flex 1:
http://www.norrona.com/Products/3326-11/falketind-flex1-jacket-m
Ähnlich der Swalbard, bis auf die Mütze ne tolle Jacke mit hoher Atmungsaktivität bei guter Isolation. Passform absolut Perfekt! Sicher nicht so gut als Windstopper zu gebrauchen wie ne Gore-Jacke. Preis tut weh.

Arc'teryx Gamma MX: zu schwer und zu warm, dennoch tolle Jacke. Einsatzgebiet eher Klettern, Wandern etc. 

Arc'teryx Gamma AR: tolle Jacke, aber zu schwer und zu warm. Einsatzgebiet auch eher Klettern, Wandern etc.

Arc'teryx Gamma LT: leichter als die MX und AR, nicht ganz so warm, denke gute Allrounderjacke.

Leider nicht anprobieren können, liest sich aber gut:
Norrona Fjora Flex Jacke:
http://blog.bikedress.de/bekleidung/test-norrona-fjora-flex-jacke/

Tja, immer noch nix gekauft. Arcteryx ist erstmal raus, aufgrund fehlender Ventilationsöffnungen, die Gamma LT wäre sicher trotzdem ne tolle Jacke die ich mir für irgendwann mal als Allroundjacke überlegen könnte.

Vaude ist komplett raus, auch wenn die preislich attraktiv sind. Aber ne klassische Windstopper-Jacke habe ich schon, auch wenn meine Adidas kein so starkes Fleece hat, reicht mir die Dicke für das Einsatzgebiet, ggf. kann ich mit zusätzlicher Unterschicht arbeiten.

Gore BW Jacken finde ich richtig gut als Windstopper-Jacken, gerade wenn man auf die eine oder andere untere zusätzliche Schicht verzichten will - gerade die Tool erspart aufjedenfall eine zusätzliche Schicht. Die Phantom is ne sehr gute Ganzjahresjacke. Die anderen sind auch gut, aber da blicke ich dann kaum noch durch bei den wenigen Unterschieden.

Norrona hat für mich neben Gore die beste Paßform, die besten Features und keine Membran, daher hohe Flexibilität je nach Produkt. Leider preislich nicht ganz so erschwinglich. Die Fjora Flex wäre evtl. genau das was ich suche, leider nicht anprobieren können außerdem ist die Farbe mit dem Blau gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Tja, denke ihr seid bereits der Meinung ich hätte sie nicht mehr alle, so einen Aufwand für ne Jacke zu betreiben und dann dieses Hin & Her...

Werde aber nochmals weiter gucken und bin für weitere Empfehlungen dankbar!


----------



## Zara Bernard (19. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge. Das braucht seine Zeit. 

Außerdem sind die meisten hier etwas gaga.


----------



## flyingscot (19. Oktober 2011)

Die Gore Phantom hat auch Ventilationsöffnungen, naja, zumindest etwas: Den vorderen Reißverschluss für die Armlinge lässt sich auch teilweise öffnen, ohne das die Armlinge abfallen.


----------



## steviegee (19. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab mir vor paar wochen die Gore Phantom 2011 in weiss geholt und bin damit recht zufrieden. Sie ist mir aber leider einen tick zu groß (190/94kg, Größe XL) was dazu führt dass es mir trotz pearl izumi thermo rolli zu kalt ist bei 5 grad. Ansich aber eine top Jacke. Ich werde sie mir noch in L holen und xl verkaufen.

Kennt jemand die PEARL IZUMI Fahrradjacke P.R.O. Softshell 180 Jacket?
Hatte die ähnliche Pearl Izumi Elite im Laden getestet und die war auf jeden fall dicker als die Gore Phantom. Die Peal Izumi Sachen sollen laut einem  Artikel besseres Material als Gore haben. Kann mir jemand dazu was sagen?

Lg Stefan


----------



## make65 (20. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Gore Tool wird bei mir vielleicht auch nur bei unter 5 Grad funktionieren, und dann darf ich unter der Jacke auch nicht viel anziehen, andernfalls ist man stetig nur am lüften. Ähnlich auch die Posta III, wobei ich da die Ventilationsöffnungen zu klein empfinde.



Sone Jacke ist auch nicht für Temperaturen über 5° konzipiert. Da reicht ja ne normale Windstopper, keine Softshell. Die Tool trag ich nur bei Minusgraden.

Eine Jacke die von -10 bis +10 Grad gut funktioniert wird wohl schwer zu finden sein.

Was willst Du eigentlich? Bei welchen Temperaturen willst Du fahren? Nur in der Ebene oder auch aufn Berg?

Wie soll man Dich beraten wenn Du schon zig Jacken anprobiert hast, aber keinen Plan hast was Dir gefällt oder was Du willst? Du hast bereits ne Menge wirklich gute Jacken probiert.

Mal noch ne Frage, ist nicht böse gemeint: Wenn Du Dir bei ner Jacke son Kopf machst, wie ist das dann wenn Du Dir was wirklich teures kaufst?


----------



## swe68 (20. Oktober 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Gore Phantom hat auch Ventilationsöffnungen, naja, zumindest etwas: Den vorderen Reißverschluss für die Armlinge lässt sich auch teilweise öffnen, ohne das die Armlinge abfallen.



Genau so.

Ansonsten einfach eine super Jacke. Versuche, damit mit entsprechenderBekleidung drunter, über denWinter zu kommen.


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Schade, irgendwie schreibt jetzt niemand mehr mit mir
> 
> Habe heute nochmals ne kleine Anprobe-Odysee hinter mir:
> 
> ...



nimm aus der auswahl die svalbard flex1. wer einmal eine richtige softshell benutzt hat, wird nicht wieder zu windstopper greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

> Sone Jacke ist auch nicht für Temperaturen über 5° konzipiert. Da reicht  ja ne normale Windstopper, keine Softshell. Die Tool trag ich nur bei  Minusgraden.



Dann werde ich wohl keine Tool gebrauchen, denn die wenigen Tage die ich bei weit unter 0 Grad auf dem Rad sitzen werde kann ich wohl an einer Hand pro Saison abzählen. Dafür ist die Gore Tool dann vielleicht einfach zu teuer und zu unflexibel.



> Eine Jacke die von -10 bis +10 Grad gut funktioniert wird wohl schwer zu finden sein.



Muss es auch nicht, hauptsache die Jacke funktioniert zwischen 0 und 15 Grad. 



> Was willst Du eigentlich? Bei welchen Temperaturen willst Du fahren? Nur in der Ebene oder auch aufn Berg?



Eine flexible atmungsaktive Jacke für 0-15 Grad. Sportliche Fahrweise, sowohl Ebene als auch Berg. 



> Wie soll man Dich beraten wenn Du schon zig Jacken anprobiert hast, aber  keinen Plan hast was Dir gefällt oder was Du willst? Du hast bereits ne  Menge wirklich gute Jacken probiert.



Klar, eigentlich ging es erstmal um die grundlegende Entscheidung ob ne Jacke mit oder ohne Membran. Stehe ich in der Radabteilung gibt es ausschließlich nur Jacken mit Windstopper-Membran, bei den allgemeinen Outdoor-Klamotten hingegen Beides. Auch wenn ich mit Verkäufern spreche gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen. Die einen sehen es wie "polo", d.h. auch eine Jacke ohne Membran kann die Funktion einer Windstopper übernehmen, insofern das Gewebe dicht genug ist. Jemand anderes hat mir dann aber gestern erzählt dass man ohne echte Windstopper-Membran aufgeschmissen wäre, da man bei ner Abfahrt sofort frieren wird. 



> Mal noch ne Frage, ist nicht böse gemeint: Wenn Du Dir bei ner Jacke son  Kopf machst, wie ist das dann wenn Du Dir was wirklich teures kaufst?



Das hat doch nichts mit dem Preis zu tun.


----------



## flyingscot (20. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Eine flexible atmungsaktive Jacke für 0-15 Grad. Sportliche Fahrweise, sowohl Ebene als auch Berg.



Für diesen Temperaturbereich nutze ich die Gore Phantom. Die 15 Grad sind aber schon etwas grenzwertig, d.h. etwas schwitzig. Da ziehe ich dann meist ein klassisches Langarmtrikot+Funktionsunterhemd an.

Unter 15 Grad, gerade bei Wind oder leichten Schauern ist die Phantom super. Bei tieferen Temperaturen kombiniert min entsprechend dünnerm oder dickem Funktionshemd komme ich bis etwa 0-2 Grad. Darunter kommt eine alte, dicke Windstopper-Jacke zum Einsatz. Unter etwa -8 Grad wird dann noch ein Hardshell drübergezogen.


----------



## Luk00r (20. Oktober 2011)

Du kommst um Anziehen-Ausziehe-Anziehen-Ausziehen sowieso nicht drumrum, kann die Jacke noch so teuer sein.
Ich hab ne einfache Scott Helium (gabs mal billig) gegen den Wind bergab, Isolationsschichten dann je nach Temperatur.
Die ist winzig zu verpacken und sauleicht.
Ich finde die ganzen SoftshellBlabLub Membrane sind ihr Geld nicht Wert, Wenns regnet gibts ne Jacke mit Membrane (und man schwitzt trotzdem und hat Kondenswasser innen ...) sonst ne "oldschool" Windjacke ohne Membrane - trägt sich auf jeden fall angenehmer als der ganze Membrane kram ...


----------



## performdownhill (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi, 
ich hab bis jetzt auch im Urlaub beim wandern und biken die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich teure Softshells für mich nicht lohnen. Kollege hatte eine, und sobald er trotz Wind ins Schwitzen kam war die Softshell schnell zu warm. Ich würd eher einen guten Windbreaker empfehlen und dadrunter warm aber "luftig" einpacken. War im Ganzen wesentlich angenehmer.


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

Ihr machts einem echt nicht einfach 

Allein schon die Entscheidung ob Windstopper-Membran oder nicht, scheint völlig zu polarisieren.

Halten wir doch mal fest: 
Eine Windstopper-Membran ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten im Herbst/Winter ne tolle Sache, da diese eben keinen kalten Wind an den Körper lässt. Diese Membran schließt aber automatisch jegliche Atmungsaktivität aus, d.h. bergauf wenn man schwitzt kann kein Schweiß nach außen transportiert werden, außer man arbeitet mit den Ventilationsöffnungen oder zieht die Jacke ganz aus. Einige Windstopper-Modelle haben dann noch zusätzlich ein Layer mit Innenfleece eingearbeitet, was ein weiteres Kleidungsstück zum Warmhalten (Zwiebelprinzip) überflüssig macht. Da gibt es Modelle die entweder über den gesamten Bereich ein Innenfleece haben, oder eben nur für den Rückenbereich (wie meine Adidas oder ich meine auch die Gore Phantom). Auch habe ich Jacken angehabt die nur über den Brustbereich/Rückenbereich mit Windstopper-Membran versehen waren, also generell scheint es viele unterschiedliche Ansätze zu geben.

Die Jacken ohne Windstopper-Membran sind im Vergleich "atmungsaktiv", können aber je nach Jackentyp auch 85% (z.B. Norrona) oder weniger/mehr den Wind genauso stoppen aufgrund eines sehr dichten Gewebe. Mit weiteren Schichten darunter lässt sich somit eigentlich eine flexiblere Gestaltung der Kleidung erreichen. Das ist im übrigen auch der entscheidene Punkt, warum ich eigentlich eher in Richtung ohne Membran tendiere, auch wenn beim klassischen Windstopper-Membran problemlos mit den Ventilationsöffnungen gearbeitet werden kann.

Gerne hierzu noch ein paar Gedankengänge!


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ihr machts einem echt nicht einfach
> 
> Allein schon die Entscheidung ob Windstopper-Membran oder nicht, scheint völlig zu polarisieren.
> 
> ...


futter kann mehr oder weniger sein, weniger heißt flexibler. aktiv ist nix. ohne membran kann auch winddicht sein. es gibt _keinen_ funktionalen grund, softshell mit menbran zu holen.


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

> ohne membran kann auch winddicht sein. es gibt _keinen_ funktionalen grund, softshell mit menbran zu holen.



Welche Softshell ohne Membran ist 100% winddicht?
Und wo ist der Sinn eine Jacke 100% winddicht zu machen, weil wenn Dicht = keine Atmungsaktivität?


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2011)

1. meine patagonia z.b., oder vielleicht 98%
2. nix atmet da aktiv.
3. wasserdampf ungleich wind.
hier noch etwas ältere, aber gute ausführungen von patagonia dazu: http://www.verber.com/mark/outdoors/stash/patagonia-testing.html


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ihr machts einem echt nicht einfach
> Allein schon die Entscheidung ob Windstopper-Membran oder nicht, scheint völlig zu polarisieren.


aber das ist doch kein problem. es ist einfach geschmackssache. 
man mag entweder das eine oder das andere. 
und da kann dir auch keiner helfen. 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Gerne hierzu noch ein paar Gedankengänge!


ich würde das jetzt nicht theoretisieren, sondern ausprobieren. 
anprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2011)

der hat doch schon 2000 jacken anprobiert.


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

1. und das wäre welche Jacke, die Guide?

2. tja, das müsste man mal den Membran-Herstellern sagen, vielleicht würden die dann aufhören den Leuten zu erzählen ihre Membran wäre atmungsaktiv? - ich meine der RET-Wert (Wasserdampfdurchgangswiderstand) liegt bei den Membranen eh bei 6 aufwärts.

3. wie siehts mit Neoshell aus, Marketing oder tatsächlich die bessere Lösung?


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2011)

neoshell wär mir schlicht zu teuer. 
aber ich erwarte auch nicht die komplette heilslehre von ner joppe.


----------



## polo (20. Oktober 2011)

1. vorgänger
2. die haben doch alle größere marketing- als f&e-abteilungen
3. an sich gute idee: riesige wassersäulen brauchen die wenigsten, dafür mehr dampf durch. fällt aber sicherlich ggü. membranlos ab, ist aber auch ein anderer zweck (aber immerhin getaped und daher tatsächlich wasserdicht).


----------



## vitaminc (20. Oktober 2011)

1. ist aber mit über 500gr auch kein Leichtgewicht. Bei welchen Temp fährst du die? - und was meinst Du welche Größe ich bräuchte bei 1,83cm Körpergröße?

3. na wenn man sich ne zusätzliche Regenjacke mit Active Shell oder dergleichen dafür sparen kann, is das ein großer Gewinn. Die Jacken mit Active Shell sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig, außerdem nicht immer Rucksackfreundlich, wie es mir scheint. 

@dubbel
Neoshell zu teuer? - das musst Du mir mal vorrechnen, vorallendingen unter Berücksichtigung dass Neoshell erst vor wenigen Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist. Angeblich vereint der Werkstoff die Vorteile beider Welten (Hard und Softshell), und jetzt rechne mal den Kaufpreis beider Welten zusammen. Ob jetzt also eine Marmot Zion für 350 EUR zu teuer ist? - hmm, schwierige Entscheidung, wenn man mehr aufm Boden rumliegt und sowieso regelmässig stürzt, es demnach darauf anlegt die Jacke in kurzer Zeit zu verschleißen, dann ist die Zion wohl zu teuer für den Spaß. Ansonsten ist der Preis vielleicht angemessen, es werden sicher nächstes Jahr günstigere Modelle nachkommen.


----------



## Jocki (20. Oktober 2011)

Neoshell: ich wills gern mal probieren, aber ein Allheilmittel seh ich darin nicht. Alles was bis jetzt auf dem Markt ist bzw. vorgestellt wurde liegt jenseits der 300g Marke. Dafür bekommt man auch ne superleichte Event- oder Active Shell Jacke plus nen ultraleichten Windbreaker. Sprich gleiches Gewicht, annähernd gleicher Preis und dafür mehr Flexibilität und noch bessere Funktion im Grenzbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Neoshell zu teuer? - das musst Du mir mal vorrechnen, vorallendingen unter Berücksichtigung dass Neoshell erst vor wenigen Monaten auf den Markt gekommen ist.
> Ob jetzt also eine Marmot Zion für 350 EUR zu teuer ist?
> Ansonsten ist der Preis vielleicht angemessen, es werden sicher nächstes Jahr günstigere Modelle nachkommen.


vorrechnen? 
so ne jacke kostet im schnitt knapp doppelt so viel wie andere, hier verlinkte softshell-jacken. 
wenn es mal günstigere jacken gibt, ist sie irgendwann nicht mehr zu teuer. 
was ist daran schon wieder kompliziert? 




vitaminc schrieb:


> Angeblich vereint der Werkstoff die Vorteile beider Welten (Hard und Softshell), und jetzt rechne mal den Kaufpreis beider Welten zusammen.


erstens hab ich ne hardshell-jacke, insofern ist die addition irrelevant, zweitens behauptet jeder zweite hersteller, dass das jetzt endlich eine jacke für alles ist , und drittens - wie gesagt: ich erwarte auch nicht die komplette heilslehre von ner joppe 




vitaminc schrieb:


> wenn man mehr aufm Boden rumliegt und sowieso regelmässig stürzt, es demnach darauf anlegt die Jacke in kurzer Zeit zu verschleißen, dann ist die Zion wohl zu teuer für den Spaß.


was soll das denn jetzt schon wieder heissen?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

> so ne jacke kostet im schnitt knapp doppelt so viel wie andere, hier verlinkte softshell-jacken.
> wenn es mal günstigere jacken gibt, ist sie irgendwann nicht mehr zu teuer.
> was ist daran schon wieder kompliziert?



Die Jacke bietet aber auch mehr Funktion, also ist ein höherer Preis gerechtfertigt. Ne gute Hardshell kostet auch nicht gerade wenig.



> erstens hab ich ne hardshell-jacke, insofern ist die addition  irrelevant, zweitens behauptet jeder zweite hersteller, dass das jetzt  endlich eine jacke für alles ist , und drittens - wie gesagt: ich  erwarte auch nicht die komplette heilslehre von ner joppe



Da gehst Du aber nur von dir aus, denn nicht jeder hat schon ne Hardshell-Jacke oder will ne Jacke für alles haben.



> was soll das denn jetzt schon wieder heissen?



Na ganz einfach: Einige fahren wohl absichtlich nicht mit Jacken in dieser Preisklasse, aufgrund der Gefahr der Zerstörung. Dann lieber zwei günstige für das gesamte Anwendungsspektrum kaufen.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Die Jacke bietet aber auch mehr Funktion, also ist ein höherer Preis gerechtfertigt.


bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich das neue material in der praxis bewährt. 
die werbeaussagen kommen mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor. 





vitaminc schrieb:


> Da gehst Du aber nur von dir aus, ...


genau das war doch auch meine aussage: 


dubbel schrieb:


> neoshell wär *mir* schlicht zu teuer.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

> bleibt abzuwarten, wie sich das neue material in der praxis bewährt.
> die werbeaussagen kommen mir zumindest sehr bekannt vor.



Hier gab es schon einen Test der Marmot Ziot, aber ok, selber testen ist immer besser.

Welche Jacke ziehst Du jetzt über den Winter bei unter 10 Grad zum Biken an?


----------



## make65 (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaube ja dass Du mit ner Jacke wie der Gore Phantom glücklich wirst. Ist meiner Meinung nach für den von Dir genannten Temperaturbereicht von 0 - 15° am ehesten geeignet. Wobei alles über 10° doch schon recht warm für ne Softshell ist. 

Wenn Du aber eine Jacke suchst mit der Du auch bergauf nicht schwitzt, dann viel Glück.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Welche Jacke ziehst Du jetzt Ã¼ber den Winter bei unter 10 Grad zum Biken an?


wenn trocken und rumtouren: scott "windstopperÂ®" softshell oder marmot softhell ohne membran
trocken und strecke fahren: specialized windtex oder mavic inferno (â  alltagstauglich) 
bei regen: TNF oder gore irgendwas hardshell 

allerdings immer unterschiedliche sachen drunter.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@make65
Die Gore Phantom brauch ich ansich nicht, weil ich dafür bereits die Adidas habe, die sehr ähnlich der Phantom ist. Für das sportliche Fahren scheint mir die auch zu reichen. Zum spazieren fahren oder wenn ich auf die Arbeit fahren will ist es mir dann aber zu kalt. Auch ist meine Adidas weniger alltagstauglich vom Look & Feel. Die ganzen Gore BW Jacken finde ich vom Look auch eher "race".

Was ziehst Du über 10 Grad an?

@dubbel
Die Mavic Inferno hatte ich letztes Jahr schon aufm Zettel und wollte auch zuschlagen, aber ich komme mit den Größen nicht klar. Mir passt bei Mavic nichtmal XXL, dabei bin ich jetzt nur 1,83 und 83kg schwer. Außer die Inferno fällt anders aus als die anderen Mavic Jacken.

Was ist denn der Unterschied bei Dir von "rumtouren" und "Strecke fahren"?

@All
Denke die nächste Anprobe geht in Richtung Patagonia Guide, Rab Baltoro Guide und Norrona Svalbard Flex1. Die Jacken kann ich dann sicher auch gut für Wanderungen/Trekking/Hiking verwenden.

Für Regen und Schnee habe ich dann auch noch meine Winter-Ski-Bekleidung, quasi ebenfalls Hardshells von Mayer Sports und Schöffel. Ne Active Shell ist mir ehrlich gesagt für Regen einfach zu teuer, da hab ich dann noch ne Standard-Regenjacke.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

rumtouren = rumfahren, touren, pause machen, stehenbleiben etc. 
strecke fahren =  losfahren, fahren, fahren, ende. training -> mehr schwitzen.

ich hab da noch was in meinem vorherigen beitrag geändert.


----------



## make65 (21. Oktober 2011)

Über 10° trag ich eine "normale" Windjacke.

Bin heute morgen bei 2° zur Arbeit gefahren, Unterhemd, kurzes Trikot, Armlinge, Gore Phantom. War genau richtig, hab weder gefroren noch geschwitzt.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@dubbel


> marmot softhell ohne membran



Und welche Marmot?
Das man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen muss, ist wie bei "polo", seid ihr Brüder? 

@make65
Ein Grund mehr, warum sich eine Tool für mich nicht lohnt, da ich eher seltener aufs Rad steige wenn es unter 0 Grad geht. Und alles um den Temp-Bereich kann man scheinbar problemlos mit ner Phantom respektiv anderer dünnen Jacke abdecken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

nee, schwestern.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@polo
Wollte von Dir noch wissen welche Größe für die Patagonia ratsam wäre, wenn ich 1,83 groß bin und 83kg, M oder L ?


----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

ich bin 1,78m, 74 oder so kg und habe m. da gehen noch winterschichten (200er merino, powerstretchfleece) drunter. ich weiß aber nicht, ob die nicht den schnitt geändert haben.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

Puh, dann werde ich nochmals die Größentabelle studieren. Leider ist die Jacke bei mir in der Nähe nirgends auffindbar, daher werde ich ums Bestellen und ggf. zurücksenden nicht drum herum kommen.

Passt die Kapuze unter den Helm?
Bin mir nicht sicher ob Hoodie oder ohne.


----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

m.e. immer mit kapuze - soll ja wetterschutz sein. helm paßt bei meiner und bei guide sicherlich auch.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Und welche Marmot?


weiss ich nicht mehr. aber die ist so alt, die gibt's eh nicht mehr zu kaufen. 



vitaminc schrieb:


> Das man dir alles aus der Nase ziehen muss, ist wie bei "polo", seid ihr Brüder?


ich will mit dem penner noch nicht mal was zu tun haben.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@polo
Wenn mit Kapuze, dann heisst ich müsste bei Norröna dann auch eher nach der Falketind entsprechend Ausschau halten, leider ist die recht teuer. http://www.norrona.com/Products/3326-11/falketind-flex1-jacket-m
Sehe aber gerade, dass da schon wieder was von Windstopper steht.. hmpfl.

@dubbel
Jetzt aber, ihr vertretet doch ne recht ähnliche Meinung, außerdem taucht ihr oft in den gleichen Threads auf. Muss ja nicht gleich Liebe oder Hass sein 

Deine Marmot wird dann sicher ne M1 sein. Ich schätze für den Herbst, wenn es Trocken ist, und noch nicht extrem Kalt, dann wäre ne M1 von Marmot ne gute Sache. Die M2 sind leider wieder alle mit Gore Windstopper.

@All
Was ist denn so von Montane und den PERTEX Jacken zu halten?
z.B. http://www.montane.co.uk/products/men/soft-shell-and-fleece/Dyno-Jacket/382


----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

manchmal wünscht man sich sozialistische verhältnisse. immer kacke mit der riesenauswahl.
ich habe u.a. 1 daunen-, 2 regenjacken von montane, bin sehr zufrieden, pertex equilibrium kenne ich nicht, hier aber positive berichte: http://www.petesy.co.uk/montane-dyno-jacket/ http://singletrackworld.com/reviews/montane-dyno-jacket/


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

Ja, das mit der Auswahl ist nicht einfach, aber ich versuche mir nen Überblick zu verschaffen.

Die *Montane Dyno* finde ich recht interessant, da sie auch nur 109 Tacken kostet. Aber auch da kaum ne Chance vorher anzuprobieren, kein Laden in der Nähe. Laut Größentabelle gehts in Richtung "M".

Naja, die *Patagonia Guide Hoodie* kann man auch für 119 EUR bestellen.

Bei *Norröna* müsste es weiterhin die *Svalbard Flex1* sein, die aber für unter 179 EUR nirgends weg geht.

Die *Rab Baltoro Guide* bei 156 EUR, die ich dann aber mal ausschließen werden, da ich in der Preisklasse eher zur Norröna greifen würde.

Jetzt gehts aber darum die Auswahl noch weiter einzuschränken, irgendwann muss auch ich mal zu nem Abschluss kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## make65 (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts aber darum die Auswahl noch weiter einzuschränken, irgendwann muss auch ich mal zu nem Abschluss kommen



Hihi, genau, sonst ist Winter und Du brauchst die Jacke erstmal nicht mehr. Und im nächsten Herbst gehts mit der neuen Kollektion von vorne los...


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

welche von denen kannst du denn anprobieren, anstatt zu bestellen?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@dubbel
Nur die Norröna. Leider hat die keine Kapuze und ist preislich etwas höher als die anderen.


----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

bestell' doch alle.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

Wäre ne Überlegung wert, dachte aber vielleicht kann ich aufgrund von Materialeigenschaften weitere Jacken ausschließen.

Finde neben der Montane Dyno auch die Sabretooth, die wohl etwas wärmer ist und aus POLARTEC® Power Shield® Stoff besteht auch ganz nice. http://www.montane.co.uk/products/men/soft-shell-and-fleece/Sabretooth-Jacket/318

Ach so gehts grad weiter, könnte jetzt wahrscheinlich noch zich Jacken im Netz ausfindig machen, die mir erstmal auf den ersten Blick gefallen.

Fakt ist, inzwischen habe ich mich festgelegt was ich eigentlich will: Alltagstaugliche Softshell ohne Membran für den Herbst/Winter, die sowohl auf dem Weg zur Arbeit als auch bei sportlichen Fahrten ausreichend Klimaschutz bietet. Nebenbei soll die auch zum Wandern taugen, oder wenn ich einfach mal nur so spazieren gehe.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

alle bestellen, und dann zurückschicken, was nicht passt / nicht gefällt ist / doof ist in sachen schnitt, komfort, ausstattung, optik, haptik etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

dick/dünn nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

Alla gut. Morgen werde ich nochmals die Norröna anprobieren im Laden. Entweder ich nehme die Jacke dann dort direkt mit oder die Bestellerei geht los.


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ach so gehts grad weiter, könnte jetzt wahrscheinlich noch zich Jacken im Netz ausfindig machen, die mir erstmal auf den ersten Blick gefallen.


unter uns: wenn du dich bisher nicht entscheiden konntest, wird eine ausweitung der kampfzone nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

> unter uns: wenn du dich bisher nicht entscheiden konntest, wird eine ausweitung der kampfzone nicht weiterhelfen.



Ich hatte mich anfangs nur auf die klassischen Radklamotten konzentriert, also Vaude Kuro, Gore BW und Co. 

Inzwischen kann ich wenigstens mal die grundlegende Entscheidung treffen eine Jacke ohne Membran kaufen zu wollen. Und hierbei muss ich nen guten Kompromiss aus Passform, Materialeigenschaften und Preis finden. Das alles ist etwas schwerer als wenn ich einfach nur nen neuen Lenker fürs Rad kaufe


----------



## polo (21. Oktober 2011)

einsatzbereich? breite? flat? low-/highriser? winkel? klemmdurchmesser? farbe? gewicht? kosten?


----------



## dubbel (21. Oktober 2011)

material? kröpfung? steigung? bestimmte marke?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@polo
Ach, das wusste ich nach wenigen Sekunden/Minuten alles.
Allein wenn man schon Carbon ausschließt und dann die Farbe, Breite und Rise festlegt gibts dann nicht mehr ganz soviel Auswahl / Unterschiede.


----------



## Board-Raider (21. Oktober 2011)

ich lese hier jetzt schon seit Anfang an mit.

Danke für die Unterhaltung 

mein Favorit ist nach wie vor die Vaude Gravit Softshell, die hattest du ja auch an, nur war die dir zu groß in XL...

Warum hattest du die nochmal ausgeschlossen?
In welcher Farbe hattest du die denn an?

ich tendiere sie in der Farbe "tarn" zu bestellen.
sind die Bilder aus dem Web halbwegs Realitätsnahe?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2011)

@Board-Raider
Ich hatte Sie ausgeschlossen da sie mir in XL nicht passt und ich keine Möglichkeit hatte diese in L anzuprobieren, aber mir schien der Cut generell nicht ganz so gut zu gefallen. Vielleicht ist meine Plauze/Wanne zu klein, generell hing die Jacke aber zu "sackmässig" an mir 

Als Farbe war es sogar meine ich "Tarn", sah relativ unspektakulär aus, aber hej, das ist halt echt ne Geschmackssache.

Der letztendliche Ausschlag warum die Jacke von meiner Liste flog: Ich will eine ohne Membran, leider hat auch die Gravit ne 100% Windstopper-Membran. D.h. mit Atmungsaktivität ist da halt leider garnix, außer finde ich bei den Vaude-Jacken die Ventilationsöffnungen allesamt unhandlich und zu klein. Während dem Fahren komme ich da nicht ran, das war zumindest bei Gore BW besser realisiert.


----------



## dantist (21. Oktober 2011)

Super Thema! Wie ist das eigentlich mit der Unterarmbelüftung. Viele der genannten Jacken (z.B. die Montane Jacken, welche ich sehr interessant finde) haben keine. Wie nötig sind solche Belüftungen?

Was wäre von der Royal Alpine Softshell zu halten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jocki (22. Oktober 2011)

Dem Foto nach hat sie zu viele Nähte auf den Schultern, zu viele Taschen und einen schlechten Schnitt im Kragen-Kapuzenbereich.


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2011)

@dantist
Wenn die Jacke ne echte Softshell ist, also ohne Membran, dann ist diese in aller Regel von sich aus schon atmungsaktiv, wobei das natürlich auch von Jacke zu Jacke unterschiedlich ist, d.h. je nachdem welches Material, wieviele Layer usw. - demnach sind die Ventilationsöffnungen nicht unbedingt zwingend erforderlich, auch wenn es nicht schadet, wenn die Jacke dennoch welche aufweist.

Montane finde ich auch interessiert, bin da noch etwas hin & hergerissen zwischen POLARTEC® Power Shield® und  PERTEX® Equilibrium ECO. Bei POLARTEC® Power Shield® ist angeblich auch ne Membran mit eingeschlossen, kann da jemand was dazu schreiben, evtl. Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## vitaminc (22. Oktober 2011)

Soooodele, die Entscheidung ist gefallen, Jacke ist gekauft.

Es wurde:
*Norröna Svalbard Flex1 in Tango-Rot*
http://www.terrific.de/out/pictures/z1/134002_111_z1.jpg

die ihren stolzen Preis von 189 EUR hat.

Die Jacke hat nen recht langen sportlichen aber auch alltagstauglichen Schnitt mit verlängertem Rücken. Mir paßt die Jacke einfach perfekt, wie für meinen Körperbau erfunden. Ärmelabschlüsse sind flexibel via Klett verstellbar. Kragen ist schön weich.

Der Stoff wirkt hochwertig, die Ventilationsöffnungen sind sehr weit und flexibel, lassen sich sowohl von oben als auch von unten öffnen. Ausreichend Taschen sind vorhanden, auf diese für mich unnötigen Taschen hinten wurde zum Glück verzichtet. Ich fahre ausschließlich immer mit Rucksack. 

Dank fehlender Membran wird der Jacke eine sehr hohe Atmungsaktivität nachgesagt, demnach kann ich die Jacke voraussichtlich über das ganze Jahr tragen. Und das nicht nur zum Biken, sondern auch zum Wandern etc.

Nur 2 Dinge sind für mich an der Jacke ein Kompromiss:
- keine Kapuze
- keine Kordelzüge am Kragen

Erster Testausfahrt steht also aus, bin schon sehr gespannt.

Danke für alle Tips. Gebe gerne Erfahrungen weiter!


----------



## Matrahari (22. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Erster Testausfahrt steht also aus, bin schon sehr gespannt.
> 
> Danke für alle Tips. Gebe gerne Erfahrungen weiter!



Kannst ja dann mal nen Testbericht hier abgeben, wenn du lust hast.
Würde gerne wissen ob sie unten nicht zu weit ist bzw. ob da zuviel Wärme verloren geht oder zuviel Kälte reinbläst.
Bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche und die Svalbard Flex1 ist in der engeren Auswahl.


----------



## vitaminc (23. Oktober 2011)

> Würde gerne wissen ob sie unten nicht zu weit ist bzw. ob da zuviel Wärme verloren geht oder zuviel Kälte reinbläst.


Also ne Gore BW Tool war in XL ungefähr genauso lang hinten wie die Svalbard Flex1 in L. Zu weit ist die Svalbard Flex1 nicht, dass Sie sich via Kordelzug komplett zuziehen lässt, daher kannst Du selbst individuell entscheiden ob du da ein Luftloch lassen willst oder dicht machst.

Einzig wie gesagt am Kragen besteht keine Möglichkeit zuzuziehen.

Optisch gesehen ist sie allen Jacken die ich bislang hatte einfach überlegen, eine Gore BW Tool sieht halt nach ner klassischen Race/Radjacke aus, hingegen die Svalbard Flex1 einfach nur nach ner alltagstauglichen Outdoorjacke aussieht. Ist aber wie immer ne Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## dantist (24. Oktober 2011)

Jocki & vitaminc: Danke für eure Infos.

@ vitaminc: Konntest du übers Wochenende schon erste Erfahrungen bezüglich der Svalbard Flex-Jacke sammeln? Hatte heute eine probiert und hatte den Eindruck, die Jacke hat zielmich lange Ärmel (was aber auf dem Bike sicher von Vorteil sein kann).


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2011)

@dantist
Leider noch nicht, war die letzten Tag leider erkältet und wollte mich erstmal anständig auskurieren bevor ich meinen Luxuspo aufn Sattel schwinge 

Die Svalbard hat tatsächlich lange Ärmel, wenn man jedoch den Klett zuzieht kann der Ärmel nicht über das Handgelenk hinaus rutschen. Ich werde die Tage berichten, wie sich die Jacke dann beim Radeln so macht.


----------



## dantist (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi vitaminc, kein Problem. Freue mich trotzdem auf deine Meinung, wenn du die Jacke mal ausprobiert hast


----------



## Jocki (25. Oktober 2011)

eine Jacke kann gar keine zu langen Ärmel haben. Man glaubt gar nicht wie schnell einem Ärmel mal zu kurz werden können. Ein, zwei Schichten mehr unter der Jacke, ein Rucksack am Buckel und dann noch am Fahrrad, und schwups sind die Ärmel plötzlich gefühlt 5- 10 cm kürzer.

Lange Ärmel sind ein wichtiges Qualitätskriterium für ne Jacke. Mein Trick beim Anprobieren: "Jacke schließen, Arme waagrecht nach vorne halten und Strecken. Jetzt muß der Ärmel immer noch mindestens bis zum Daumenansatz besser bis zu den Fingerknöchel reichen, dann paßt die Ärmellänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (25. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Hinweis. Ich habe die Jacke halt eher an meinen Alltagjacken gemessen und bin mir darin fast wie ein Orang-Utan vorgekommen, so lange haben sich die Ärmel angefühlt  Nein, so schlimm war's dann doch wieder nicht. Und eben - auf dem Bike sind lange Ärmel ja sowieso von Vorteil. Ich denke deine genannte Faustregel kommt sehr gut hin


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2011)

Habe heute die Jacke zum Radfahren auf die Arbeit angehabt (ca. 8km). Darunter ein dünnes Netzhemd (Odlo) und ein dünner Alltagspulli. Temperatur ungefähr 9 Grad, Trocken. Rucksack (Vaude Tracer 28) war auch dabei. Sportliche/Schnelle Fahrweise (meistens kenne ich nur 1 oder 0).

War schon grenzwertig warm, so dass ich bereits nach 5min die Ventilationsöffnungen nutzen musste. Das Netzunterhemd hätte ich mir wohl sparen können, oder der Pulli ist dann doch bisschen zu dick für die Fahrweise. Ich schätze bei den heutigen Temperaturen von 10-15 Grad würde locker ein Trikot unter der Jacke reichen.

Trotz dass mir beim Fahren schon richtig warm war und ich eigentlich meinte dass ich jetzt schon nassgeschwitzt sein müsste, war ich beim Ausziehen der Jacke komplett trocken. 

Die vermeintlich langen Ärmel sind mir nicht zu lang, sondern genau richtig, vorallendingen zippe ich diese sowieso zu und dann endet der Ärmel eh am Handgelenk.

Sobald jetzt meine MJ-872 Bikelampe da ist werde ich die Jacke mal bei kühleren Temperaturen prüfen, dann auch direkt am Berg.


----------



## anderson (26. Oktober 2011)

Das kann ich mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass du komplett trocken bleibst. Die Jacke kann bestimmt was, aber ich nehme dir nicht ab, dass du am Rücken trocken bleibst, wenn du immer mit Rucksack fährst. Das geht nicht, das widerspricht den Naturgesetzen


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2011)

> Das kann ich mir jetzt überhaupt nicht vorstellen, dass du komplett  trocken bleibst. Die Jacke kann bestimmt was, aber ich nehme dir nicht  ab, dass du am Rücken trocken bleibst, wenn du immer mit Rucksack  fährst. Das geht nicht, das widerspricht den Naturgesetzen



Das waren nur 8km Flachland ins Büro heute Morgen, das sieht auf einer 2-stündigen MTB-Ausfahrt natürlich anders aus.


----------



## Board-Raider (26. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Sobald jetzt meine MJ-872 Bikelampe da ist werde ich die Jacke mal bei kühleren Temperaturen prüfen, dann auch direkt am Berg.



gute Wahl die hab ich jetzt bereits seit 4 Wochen. Sehr feine Lampe.

Ich hab leider noch keine Jacke, bisher kam ich einfach noch nicht dazu.

aber derzeit ist es ja noch nicht kalt und da komme ich mit meiner Gore Fusios AS noch bestens zurecht.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Oktober 2011)

> gute Wahl die hab ich jetzt bereits seit 4 Wochen. Sehr feine Lampe.


Hoffe ich doch, liegt gerade ausgepackt vor mir.



> Ich hab leider noch keine Jacke, bisher kam ich einfach noch nicht dazu.



Es soll Leute geben die brauch fast nen Monat um sich ne Jacke zu kaufen  - sag bloss Du willst mich überbieten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matrahari (26. Oktober 2011)

Übrigends, wer noch eine Jacke sucht. Die Haglöfs Boiga Hood ist auch nicht schlecht, genau wie die Norröna ohne Membran, mit Kapuze. War heute kurz davor sie zu kaufen, allerdings hab ich dann die Norröna für den guten Preis gefunden...


----------



## vitaminc (27. Oktober 2011)

@Matrahari
Glückwunsch zur Norröna. Was haste denn bezahlt und welche Farbe wurde es bei Dir?

Heute morgen ins Büro, 4 Grad und Trocken, unter der Norröna jediglich ein dünnes Kurzarm-Trikot und ein Langarm-Shirt, diesmal kein Rucksack. Sportliche Fahrweise. Anfangs war es etwas kühl, bereits nach 5min war es mir gut warm. Keine Ventilationsöffnungen verwendet. Bei Ankunft leichte Schweißnässe am Nacken. Ansonsten trocken. Mehr hätte ich nicht anziehen dürfen. Die Jacke ist für mich damit wintertauglich, denn auch bei 0 Grad und tiefer kann ich die Norröna problemlos anziehen. Wichtig sind halt die Unterschichten passend zum Klima und der Fahrweise.


----------



## Matrahari (27. Oktober 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Matrahari
> GlÃ¼ckwunsch zur NorrÃ¶na. Was haste denn bezahlt und welche Farbe wurde es bei Dir?



Bezahlt: 119â¬  Farbe: GrÃ¼n, Schwarz wÃ¤re mir lieber gewesen, aber in Gr. S kaum zu finden. Wobei die auswahl der Farbe fÃ¼r mich relativ nebensÃ¤chlich war.

Wieviel hast du denn gezahlt ? Hast du sie in rot ?


----------



## vitaminc (28. Oktober 2011)

Ja, in ROT, und habe es hier im Laden zum Listenpreis gekauft. War leider sonst in ROT nirgends günstiger aufzutreiben.


----------



## dantist (30. Oktober 2011)

Mal ein Zwischenfrage bezüglich Kapuze: Ich bin immer noch auf Softshell-Suche und bin hin und hergerissen ob mit oder ohne Kapuze. Die helmtauglichen Kapuzen der Softshells für den alpinen Einsatz sind ja ziemlich gross. Sind die beim biken nicht störend, wenn sie nicht auf dem Kopf sind?

Meine aktuellen Favoriten wären ohne Kapuzen Norrona Svalbard Flex 1 und mit Kapuze Rab Exodus Jacket.


----------



## vitaminc (1. November 2011)

@dantist
Kann deine Frage leider nicht beantworten, da ich die Svalbard habe.
Ich dachte bislang man sollte unbedingt ne Kapuze an der Jacke habe, inzwischen seh ich es anders. Ich verwende lieber seperate Mützen und Funktionstücher (Buff).

@All
Heute hab ich mein Bike mal wieder Gassi in die Berge geführt, dabei natürlich auch die Svalbard angehabt.

Temperaturen waren heute herbstlich, d.h. ca. 13 Grad, Trocken, teils Sonnig, auf dem Heimweg dann knapp unter 10 Grad. Rucksack natürlich dabei.

Kleidung: Funktions-Windstopper-Kurzarm-Shirt (Marke: Crane), darüber Adidas Sport-Langarm-Shirt. Dann die Svalbard-Jacke, komplette Belüftung offen. Nach 15min musste ich anhalten und das Funktions-Langarm-Shirt ausziehen, die Kombi war so zu warm. Direkt vor dem ersten Berganstieg die Jacke komplett geöffnet, die Ärmel der Svalbard lassen sich dank der Weite am Arm richtig gut und sauber hochkrempeln, somit habe meine Unterarme endlich freie Luft genießen können. Nach über 350hm Anstieg, quasi oben angekommen, war das Crane-Windstopper-Shirt vorallendingen am Rücken durchgeschwitzt. Also Crane ausgezogen und Adidas-Langarm-Shirt angezogen, Svalbard angezogen und komplett geschlossen. Zack wieder schön warm und bereit für die Abfahrt. Daheim fast nahezu trocken angekommen, nur am Rücken wieder etwas Feuchtigkeit und auch der Fließeinsatz vom Halsbereich speichert leider etwas viel Feuchtigkeit.

Alles in allem passt das so. Wintertemperaturen stehen weiterhin noch aus. Für den Herbst ist die Svalbard gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Board-Raider (2. November 2011)

Ich hab jetzt auch einges an Jacken anprobiert:
Marmot, Mammut, HaglÃ¶fs, Vaude, und Gore

letztendlich bin ich (man mag es kaum glauben) beim Mainstream Hersteller *Adidas* hÃ¤ngen geblieben.
Wusste gar nicht, dass die solche Jacken im Angebot haben.

*Adidas TX WS SOFTSHELL Jacke*
http://shop.adidas.de/product/QW975/V10377/Sports/M%C3%A4nner+Terrex+GORE+WINDSTOPPER+Soft+Shell+Jacket/detail.jsf?_VCM=1320266670550

die Jacke hat mich sofort gepackt als ich sie an hatte.
Hat alles dran was ich haben wollte.
BelÃ¼ftungsÃ¶ffnungen, Kapuze, Klettverschluss an den Ãrmeln, Windstopper und eine affengeile Farbe.

zwar nicht ganz billig aber ich konnte sie zu einem recht guten Preis (189â¬) online ordern.

sobald das Teil da ist kann ich bei Bedarf noch einen Erfahrungsbericht Nachreichen.


----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2011)

> Marmot, Mammut, Haglöfs, Vaude, und Gore


Welche denn?
Und was hat Dir an der einen oder anderen nicht gefallen?



> Adidas TX WS SOFTSHELL Jacke


Habe auch ne Adidas Gore Windstopper Jacke (heisst auch TERREX), die jedoch aus 2008 stammt. Im Jahre 2005 hatte Adidas die Salomon mit samt Mavic an Amer Sports verkauft, trotzdem hat meine Jacke noch Ähnlichkeiten zu den aktuellen Mavic-Jacken. Insgesamt ne gute Jacke!

Seitdem gibt es LEIDER auch keine Radsportbekleidung mehr von Adidas. 

Bin mal auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt!


----------



## Board-Raider (3. November 2011)

*Haglöfs boiga hood*: hatte leider keine RVs unter den Armen, sonst war die Jacke echt Topp.

noch eine von *Haglöfs*. Ka welches modell das war: ohne Windstopper und Ohne Kapuze, dafür mit RV unter den Armen*
Mammut Ultimate Jacket*: sehr schön, die Unterarm RVs konnte man bis ganz unten öffnen. Leider hatte sie keinen Klettverschluss an den Ärmeln. Das Haptik des Materials war meiner Ansicht nach nicht so schön wie bei den andern Jacken

*Vaude Posta III*, war optisch nicht so mein Fall

*Marmot Kingpin* keine RVs unter den Armen

*Gore Tool SO: *viel zu warm, außerdem reicht eine Gore, bissel Abwechslung muss schließlich sein 

Bärentatzen Jacken hingen auch viele da, aber da hab ich ne Allergie gegen die Dinger.

alles in Allem waren alle Jacken gut und einen Kauf wert. Die Adidas hatte aber einfach Summa Sumaru für mich das beste Gesamtpaket und hat mich optisch total gepackt. Da war er da der *must have Blick* 

wie würde Host Schlämmer sagen, die Jacke muss mir einfach im Urin liegen 

einzige was mich bissel stört ist der Mainstream Hersteller, aber egal man kann ja nicht alles haben...


----------



## vitaminc (3. November 2011)

> einzige was mich bissel stört ist der Mainstream Hersteller, aber egal man kann ja nicht alles haben...



Adidas ist aber irgendwie auch "kultig". Ich habe zahlreiche Tennisklamotten von Adidas, ne Zeitlang sogar den Tennisschläger von Adidas gespielt, auch Bergwanderschuhe von Adidas habe ich im Einsatz. Ok das mag daran liegen dass ich Beziehungen zu Adidas habe 

Letztendlich ist für mich die Marke aber nicht entscheidend, auch wenn ich bei "Jack Dan..eh Wolf..." ebenfalls allergisch reagiere.

Warum is ne Windstopper-Membran für Dich Bestandteil in deinem Pflichtenheft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Board-Raider (3. November 2011)

Ja so wichtig ist der Hersteller natürlich nicht, aber er hat bei mir auch nen kleinen Stellenwert.

Windstopper muss nicht zwingend sein, aber bisher habe ich damit recht gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

meine Gore Fusion ist auch mit Windstopper und die ist trotzdem sehr atmungsaktiv. Und solange genug Belüftungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden sind lässt sich das Klima auch ganz gut regulieren.

In erster Linie möchte ich die Adidas Jacke auch mehr bei Temperaturen unter 7 Grad anziehen und da ist es doch ganz nett wenn die Jacke nichts durch lässt.

mal sehen ob ich mit dem Kauf zufrieden sein werde.
Mit der Kapuze ist es ja genau das gleiche Spiel, da kann man auch drüber streiten ob man eine benötigt.

Mit Helm und Kapuze geht eh nicht, weil sonst das Sichtfeld zu stark eingeschränkt wird. Aber ich kann die Jacke ja auch mal in der Freizeit anziehen und dann ist es wiederum ganz praktisch.


----------



## tmf_superhero (27. November 2011)

Morgen,

vielleicht können mir hier einige Softshell Experten helfen.

Bin krampfhaft auf der Suche nach einer Softshell.
Was sollte die Softshell haben:
- Auf jeden Fall winddicht 90 oder 100% wären ideal
- Atmungsaktiv sollte sie natürlich auch sein
- Wasserdicht ? Naja also wenn sie wasserabweisend ist, wäre das in Ordnung. Wenn es doch länger gießt, kommt sowieso meine Regenjacke ins Spiel.

Preislich sollte sich das ganze im Bereich 80 - 120 bewegen.
Habt ihr da gute Empfehlungen.
Ich selber habe bisher einige Jacken gefunden, allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die was taugen:
1. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Ice-Peak-Softshellhoody-Herren-braun/dp/B005A5QRTI/ref=sr_1_45?ie=UTF8&qid=1321813275&sr=8-45"]Ice Peak Softshellhoody Herren: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
2. http://www.amazon.de/OCK-Softshelljacke-Männer/dp/B004J4G72I/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_8
oder die 3. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/F-LLI-Campagnolo-Softshelljacke-Herren/dp/B005A5USPC/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_3"]F.LLI Campagnolo Softshelljacke Herren: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## vitaminc (27. November 2011)

> Was sollte die Softshell haben:
> - Auf jeden Fall winddicht 90 oder 100% wÃ¤ren ideal
> - Atmungsaktiv sollte sie natÃ¼rlich auch sein
> - Wasserdicht ? Naja also wenn sie wasserabweisend ist, wÃ¤re das in  Ordnung. Wenn es doch lÃ¤nger gieÃt, kommt sowieso meine Regenjacke ins  Spiel.
> Preislich sollte sich das ganze im Bereich 80 - 120â¬ bewegen.


Sehr hohe Winddichtigkeit wird mit Windstopper-Membran erreicht, fÃ¼r die AtmungsaktivitÃ¤t sorgen die UnterarmbelÃ¼ftungen. Wasserdicht sind die Jacken in aller Regel nicht, und ne Neoshell liegt nicht in deinem Preisbereich. Jedoch Wasserabweisend sind die meistens Jacken.

Empfehlungen wÃ¤ren Gore, Vaude, Craft, Pearl Izumi, Mavic, und und und...

Ich wÃ¼rde Dir empfehlen die Jacken unbedingt anzuprobieren, da die PaÃform kein zu unterschÃ¤tzendes Kriterium bei der Auswahl ist. 

Auch wÃ¼rde ich darauf achten, dass die Jacke nicht zu warm ist, lieber Zwiebelprinzip mit Unterschichten aufbauen, da ist man einfach flexibler.

@Board-Raider:
ErzÃ¤hl mal was zu deiner neuen Adidas!


----------



## cassn (30. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche auch gerade eine Jacke aus folgenden Grund:

Bin bisher einfach im Zwiebelprinziep gefahren. Funktionsshirt, dünnen Fleecepulli und evt. noch ein Salomon Langarmshirt oder Oberteil, weiß gar nicht wo das einzuordnen ist.
Geschwitzt habe ich auf Dauer dann doch, auch bei den kühleren Temperaturen der vergangenen Tage. Gerade auch am Rücken durch den Rucksack. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir zuviel kühle Luft/Wind an die feuchte Kleidung bzw. Haut kommt.

1. Komme ich hier mit den Softshellmodellen zurecht?

2. Wie stehts denn um Modelle von Decathlon?

3. wie anfällig sind den solch Jacken wenn man mal Feindkontakt mit Gestrüp und Dornen hat? Gibt es da robuste Varianten?
Bei Decathlon habe ich heute ein Modell angehabt, welches vom Material einen festeren, rauheren Griff hatte.

4. Ich habe hier noch eine Vaude Ciampinoi II liegen mit Wassersäule und Atmungsaktivität von ~20.000.
Hat mit so einer Jacke jemand Erfahrungen, taugen die zum Biken?


----------



## lean92 (1. Dezember 2011)

*Ghost Softshell Jacke *

- sieht erstklassig aus
- Wind und Wasserdicht (1min Wasserhahn und alles perlt ab)
- mit 69,95 Euro viel preiswerter und besser als mein Softshell für 200 Euro


----------



## Alukiste (3. Dezember 2011)

Was ist denn von der Vaude Wintry oder der Vaude Cyclone zu halten? Preisleistung könnte stimmen und die Optik wäre sogar für den Alltag zu gebrauchen.
Hat Jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit den Modellen?

Danke!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (3. Dezember 2011)

cassn schrieb:


> Geschwitzt habe ich auf Dauer dann doch, auch bei den kühleren Temperaturen der vergangenen Tage. Gerade auch am Rücken durch den Rucksack. Auch hatte ich das Gefühl, dass mir zuviel kühle Luft/Wind an die feuchte Kleidung bzw. Haut kommt.



Wenn du einen Zug spürst wäre eine Softshell mit windstopper das richtige. Fahre Gore und Löffler Kleidung mit Gore windstopper und ich habe nie einen Luftzug, selbst bei Regen. Wasserdicht sind die Sachen auch bis zu einer gewissen Zeit wie alle Softshells. Doch bei starkregen besser gleich Regenkleidung wenn es bei Tourstart regnet. Wenn es unterwegs anfängt zu regnen ist es aber meist egal je nach dem wie lange man fährt...

Wichtig ist Funktionsunterwasche die den Schweiß nach außen abtransportiert. Schwitzen wirst du immer. Die Thermo Schicht würde ich erst unter 5 Grad anziehen...
Mit Max. 3 Lagen fährt man gut je nach Kälte/Wärme mehr oder weniger Lagen... Wenn du ständig schwitzt,  also auch bei geringer Belastung, bist du zu warm angezogen.

Sent from my SK17i using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. Dezember 2011)

lean92 schrieb:


> *Ghost Softshell Jacke *
> 
> - sieht erstklassig aus
> - Wind und Wasserdicht (1min Wasserhahn und alles perlt ab)
> - mit 69,95 Euro viel preiswerter und besser als mein Softshell für 200 Euro



Sieht wirklich gut aus! Hab sie mir jetzt genauer angesehen. Allerdings wird sie etwas kälter sein als Softshells mit Thermoschicht wie die Gore Tool mit Windstopper und Thermoeinlage.
Ich hab mir mal das Material angeschaut. Sie ist aus 100% Polyester -> und damit wohl nur Wind/Wasserdicht. Für den Preis ist das schon der Hammer. Eine Thermoschicht mit einem Fleece wird bei kalten Tagen aber sicher unabdingbar sein. Meine neue Löffler Goretex ActiveShell hat auch eine 100% Polyester Lage neben 2 weiteren eingewebten. Ist aber mit 199,- deutlich teurer. 






Heute auch ausgiebig bei Regen gefahren mit Fleece und Funktionsunterhemd und sie ist viel besser als die Gore Tool mit Windstopper da nicht nur Winddicht sondern auch Wasserfest und Atmungsaktiv! Damit werde ich sie im Wechsel mit der Tool fahren je nachdem ob es regnet oder nicht und wie kalt es ist da der Regenjacke wie bei der Ghost die Thermoschicht fehlt. Der Vorteil ist aber das man bis -5° diese sicher auch anstelle der Gore Tool Softshell mit einem Fleece als Thermoschicht + Funktionsunterhemd fahren kann (3 Lagen) . Wird es kälter als -5° werde ich die normale Gore Tool Softshell mit dem Fleece (3 Lagen) mit Windstopper an ziehen da die 3 Lagen mit der Goretex nicht ausreichen werden und bei Regen die Löffler Gortex Active Shell als Regenschutz und 4 Lage drüber ziehen.

Im Rucksack nimmt die Löffler ActiveShell auch nicht so viel Platz weg wenn das Wetter bei Start nicht sicher ist und ich an trockenen Tagen lieber nur mit der Gore Tool (2 Lagen) raus fahre statt mit dem Thermo Fleece (3 Lagen). Kommt im praktischen Packsack und schaut euch die Maße und das Gewicht zusammengefaltet selbst an:





Ansonsten kann ich mich nur allen anschließen. Zwiebelprinzip in Kombination mit verschiedenen Lagen. Ich wähle jetzt immer je nach Temperatur und Wetterlage aus folgenden Schichten aus:

- Funktionsunterhemd lang oder kurz (immer)
- Thermofleece
- Softshell, winddicht und wasserabweisend mit Thermoeinlage
- Softshell, winddich, atmungsaktiv und wasserfest (Regenjacke tuts auch, hauptsache es nässt nicht mit der Zeit durch wie eine normale Softshell! )

Nachtrag: je nach Temperatur und ob es regnet oder nicht werden die oben genannten in 2-4 Lagen kombiniert... Je weniger Lagen desto besser. 4 Lagen ist schon die Extreme: -15° und bei Regen.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (4. Dezember 2011)

Falls es wen interessiert, die passende atmungsaktive Regenhose dazu wie die Softshell (auch super dünn). Kann als Überhose (Klettverschlüsse zum enger machen vorhanden) oder als Hose selbst getragen werden:

Löffler Gore Active Shell:





Auf der Waage gefaltet:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cassn (5. Dezember 2011)

SirLancelot schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Zug spürst wäre eine Softshell mit windstopper das richtige. ..
> .
> .
> Wichtig ist Funktionsunterwasche die den Schweiß nach außen abtransportiert. Schwitzen wirst du immer. Die Thermo Schicht würde ich erst unter 5 Grad anziehen...
> Mit Max. 3 Lagen fährt man gut je nach Kälte/Wärme mehr oder weniger Lagen... Wenn du ständig schwitzt, also auch bei geringer Belastung, bist du zu warm angezogen.


 
Funktionsunterhemd hab ich immer an zur Zeit. Darüber dann einen Fleece Pulli und das Salomonteil.
Die ersten 2 Lagen waren nass bis feucht, die letzte noch minimal feucht würd ich sagen, speziell am Rücken. Dementsprechend dann auch das kälte Empfinden vom Fahrtwind.

Nach dem was ich im Forum so gelesen habe ist so eine Jacke ja hoffentlich Gold wert, die Frage ist nur welche.
Konnte bis her auch nur die von Decathlon anschauen oder aber die sauteueren im Bikeshop(Maloja ect)


----------



## melon62 (7. Dezember 2011)

Habe die Sofshell Kuro Jacke bestellt, werde berichten wie die so bei kaltem Wetter ist.
Dazu vom Aldi die Sportunterwäsche. 

Hier wurde die Jacke getestet und als sehr gut empfunden. Mal sehen ob ich das dann auch sage.
http://www.testberichte.de/p/vaude-tests/kuro-softshell-jacket-testbericht-268858.html

119,00 statt 159,00 war schon mal ein guter Kauf.


----------



## An der Alb (19. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin 1,80 m. groß und wiege ca. 73 kg. Ist da L für die Kuro ok?


----------



## vitaminc (20. Dezember 2011)

Mir war die Kuro mit XL und 1,83 und 83kg gerade so passend, hätte nicht enger ausfallen dürfen.

Die Paßform ist ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium beim Kauf einer Jacke, daher würde ich unbedingt vorher anprobieren!


----------



## An der Alb (20. Dezember 2011)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mir war die Kuro mit XL und 1,83 und 83kg gerade so passend, hätte nicht enger ausfallen dürfen.
> 
> Die Paßform ist ein sehr wichtiges Kriterium beim Kauf einer Jacke, daher würde ich unbedingt vorher anprobieren!



Danke für die Antwort. In der Zwischenzeit schwanke ich zwischen der Kuro und der Gore Phantom (für 92 Euro ). Mal sehen, ob ich beide irgendwo finde um sie anzuprobieren.


----------



## melon62 (20. Dezember 2011)

Mein Mann ist jetzt schon einige Male mit der Kuro Jacke gefahren und total begeistert.  Er hat selbst bei 2 Grad nicht gefroren und sie ist auch super nässeabweisend, die Feuchtigkeit perlt ab.

Er ist mit meiner Kaufentscheidung total zufrieden und würde sie nicht mehr hergeben.

Er hatte bei den 2 Grad diese Kuro Jacke an, ein langärmneliges Sporttrikot und ein Sportunterhemd. War völlig ausreichend und er hatte super Bewegungsfreiheit beim Fahren.
Mit Fließ wäre es zu warm und evt. zu eng gewesen. Selbst bei schneller Abfahrt hat er nicht gefroren.

Jederzeit wieder.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a52954/kuro-softshell-jacket-rot.html
Hier in Rot für 119,- Angebot. Er hat allerdings eine schwarze super günstig bekommen, bei Profirad bestellt. 
Für 119,00 .

http://www.profirad.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=Kuro&x=0&y=0&search_in_description=1
Super schneller Versand, gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Dezember 2011)

Biken ist ein schweißtreibender Sport, daher ist weniger manchmal mehr.
Mit Isolationsschichten in Form von Fleece sollte man es nicht übertreiben. Die Kuro hat bereits ein Fleece eingearbeitet. Die Windstopper-Membran ist auch eher kontraprodutktiv in Bezug auf Atmungsaktivität.

Die Kuro ist grundsätzlich ne gute Windstopper-Jacke - genauso wie viele andere auch.


----------



## An der Alb (21. Dezember 2011)

Habe gerade die Phantom anprobiert. Sitzt sehr gut und der Preis ist mit 91,50  inkl. Lieferung auch nicht zu verachten. Jetzt liegt´s nur noch dran, ob´s die schwarze oder blaue wird.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (21. Dezember 2011)

Nimm blau ... dann klappts auch mit dem Jäger (haben rote Westen bei Treibjagt an) im Wald...


----------



## An der Alb (5. Januar 2012)

Die Phantom-Jacken sind heute gekommen. Preis  91,50 und die blaue sieht richtig gut aus. Die werde ich behalten.

Kurzer Test beim joggen heute (6°, Sturm und leichter Regen) mit einem kurzen Funktionsshirt drunter. Jacke hat in den knapp 40 Minuten dicht gehalten und dem Sturm getrotzt. Mit kurzem Shirt bei der Temperatur und dem Wind war absolut ok.


----------

